# ISIS Colchester : Part 44



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Congratulations Tricksy!   

Rachel x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm 1st      a little bit crazy, but I'm 1st


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poop - missed out again. 

A brand new thread for Tricksy's bean


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Good luck with your scan today Lisa.  Not that you need it xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Tricksy - This is so cool!!! I can't help smiling here at work, people think I'm mad   Really thrilled for you and Si, you deserve it all, you lovely girl! Here's to a healthy and happy 9 months. Hope the blood test reasures you quickly. Oh this is so lovely!!

Lisa - good luck for the scan today, you'll enjoy it I'm sure.

A very happy Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just had my blood test done    you know me don't waste any time    Results should be back this afternoon. Also made an appt at my doctors as i'm going to run out of drugs on Saturday and need some more Dexamethasone and Gestone, fingers crossed he gives me a prescription   

Julia said that my levels should be over 50 so fingers crossed

Lots of love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

for your results Tricksy! 

Glad ISIS are being so helpful to you! I have phoned twice now about the problems I'm having with the injections and begged them to bring my EC forward so I only do 3 weeks DR'g and not 4, but they can't, apparently. I know they have their schedules, but we are really stuggling and apparently we were doing it in the right place (at the top on the side). I did try your suggestion today and it hurt again, so I don't know. Think it will be ice packs all the way from now on. The most annoying thing is their EC shedule and me not 'fitting' in with it! I'm having to do another 2 weeks of horrible jabs because of it    . Moany old cow aren't I....


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shortie - I'd be seroiously hacked off at having to jab an extra two weeks just to fit in too.   for having to carry on. 

Tricksy - there are some paws crossed here too   

Lisa - good luck today. 

Helo everyone else. Not going to be on much today as I just dropped my car in for a service and they gave me a mini as a courtesy car. My dream car so I'm off to enjoy it........


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Woooooooohoooooooo!  Well done Tricksy & DH!!!! Loads and loads of congratulations honey, I knew this would be your turn.  Am so chuffed for you, you make sure you rest up now  

Lisa - good luck for today honey x

Sorry didn't make it last night, hope to catch up with you all soon.

Bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Yeah your soooooooo organised        for blood tests results,  the GP should prescribe all drugs now so you shouldn't have any problems with that.

Shortie - Don't take this the wrong way but your not using the big needle that you draw the liquid up with and not swapping the needles over for the thinner one are you?  i just wanted to check as i just thought maybe that's why it might be hurting so much if not forget this post,  I can sympathise as when i had cycles at Isis i had to d/r for 4 weeks on both my cycles and its horrible    Hope the time goes quicker for you hun  

Cath - Have fun in the mini...........love those cars!

Speak to you later
love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Shortie, is they anyway they can change ur d/ring drugs to syneral (spray)? So sorry its painful for u    xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

reikilisa said:


> Shortie - Don't take this the wrong way but your not using the big needle that you draw the liquid up with and not swapping the needles over for the thinner one are you? i just wanted to check as i just thought maybe that's why it might be hurting so much if not forget this post, I can sympathise as when i had cycles at Isis i had to d/r for 4 weeks on both my cycles and its horrible  Hope the time goes quicker for you hun


No - I just have a syringe with one needle, it doesn't come off or anything, you don't have to change it over. Thanks for the suggestion though - wish that'd been the case! It's strange cos somedays it doesn't hurt and others it really does. Can't believe I'm being such a wimp - I had my boobs cut open and superglued back together for my reduction and wasn't in any pain!!


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

*jo jo* 70 said:


> Shortie, is they anyway they can change ur d/ring drugs to syneral (spray)? So sorry its painful for u   xxx


Thanks JoJo - no, they didn't offer that, so it appears to be tough luck for me! Ho hum, just shut up and get on with it I reckon.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome to the thread, and also for the recs of other consultants at ISIS for when Gidon is not available - v helpful! I've just got to wait for my period and then go in for cd2-5 FSH, plus the AMH. Only trouble is, I don't quite know when I ovulated this month as I had conflicting signs, so don't know when I'm due! Normally it would have been in the next 4-5 days, but I was still getting EWCM yesterday, so who knows? I don't really care about cycle length, it's just that I'm meant to be going up to Yorkshire to see my sister and her family, who have just moved back to the UK from Australia, where they've been living for the last 2 1/2 yrs. Don't want to have to cancel my visit for a blood test, but also don't want to delay moving on with tx!  

Tricksy, many congratulations on your BFP! It must feel wonderful, yet unreal, after all the tx and heartache you've gone through. Hope that the beta results later today are just as they should be  

Lisa - hope that all goes well at your scan today, and that your little one is awake and kicking!  

Congratulations to Cleo and DH on the birth of Alfie   I hope that the C-section hasn't completely knocked you for six; it does make all the new-baby stuff rather more difficult to cope with! 

Cath - enjoy your day with the Mini! Interesting what you said about Gidon also recommending donor eggs to you without all the testing etc. first. 
I'm intrigued as to your chocolate-making business and the coffee shop, as I'm sort of in catering myself. I'm actually more on the cookery-writing side these days, but used to be more in catering per se, and still dream about having a cafe/deli. Is your new coffee shop here in Colchester?? Would love to know more! And if you needed anyone to provide home-made cakes for it.......     Mmm, cake, I love baking! 

Shortie - sorry to hear you're having such a time of it with DR injections, especially when ISIS can't help more with bringing your EC forward. 4 weeks seems like a very long time to DR! I've only ever DR'd with Synarel, sniffing, so can't offer advice from direct experience, but I'm sure that I've read about women who have numbed the area first with a pain-relieving gel like Nurofen. But it would be best to post on Ask a Pharmacist first before doing this, just to check it wouldn't do any harm! Like Jo Jo, I also wondered about whether you might be able to switch to Synarel? Could be worth asking if it's possible as a direct question rather than ISIS simply not suggesting it?

Rachel, thanks for your words about moving to DE. It isn't actually something we would consider, not because I would rule it out straightaway IYKWIM, but simply because we are already incredibly lucky to already have Toby, so TTC this time is not the be all and end all that it was first time around, when we were willing to pursue almost any route to get pg. We agreed that we would only have a v limited amount of goes to ttc a sibling, as we knew we would be aiming to go straight for IVF, and that we really only have finances for one IVF cycle (plus possible further FET). Fingers crossed that we get lucky again, but if not, I'm already beginning to come to terms with the fact that our family may be complete as it is. The failure/upset of the last cycle has made me appreciate Toby all the more, which is no bad thing!

Shelley, I promise that I will try and bring Toby in to the salon some time to see you, you won't believe how he has grown since you last saw him when he was still really just a baby! I just wanted to say how sorry I was when I caught up and read of all the heartache that you have gone through in your TTC journey, it must have been so difficult. So much to come to terms with    I really hope that you and DH have a baby in your future


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shortie pop down to our local hospital and have a word.Even speak to your gp if you have to.MAybe one of the nurses there can help you.There are there all the time there is always a miwife there 24/7 so someone who can inject you.Maybe if you have a word with your GP they can get someone up that hospital to help you.Explain the distress it's giving you.I know it will be an wxtra hassle popping up there but maybe it wont be so bad if a nurse does it for you.Worth an ask xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shortie - are you d/r on buserilin?  When I did it I had two needles and one syringe so I'd draw up the amount with the large needle and then change to the shorter needle for injection.  I've not heard of the one needle for d/reg - not to say that's not possible to do it that way but it might be worth checking/mentioning to ISIS?

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

Firstly!!! Tricksy and si - Wooohoooooooooooooo!!                      So pleased for you guys! Keep us updated. I know how stresssful it can all be.

Lisa -       12 weeks scan is here hun!!! Wooohoooooo!!


Thank you all so much for your texts and messages, it really has meant alot. To say we have been on a roller coaster ride for last 3 weeks is an understatement. 

When i woke up on sunday morning i had a sharp pain and looked at he bed to fnd water and blood. Ran to the loo and i passed something, but couldn't see what it was as there was so much blood down the loo.

Mad dash to the hospital!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry puter jumping!!


Had an emergency scan, and Miss KAdva came in to see me. Basically waters reuced and placenta low wth possible abruption. She sad we'll deliver you in the next day or 2, we'll wait and see what happens. I then had some toast and she came back and said, scrap that you will deliver tonight as we can't take any chances. If you bleed again you may have a massive loss and we couldn't cope!! So i had a c secton that night with 6 bags of blood on ice waiting for me!! I lost 2 litres but didn't need to be given and extra. 

It was a scary experience and so emotional. Kadva came back n for the delivery!! She was the one who got the eggs for Alfie and she was the one who bought him into this world!!     

Its been a really emotional week, all my firends and family are just so chuffed,  forget that we haven't been on this 6 ear fertility journey alone!! DH just cried on tuesday when held him. He just looked at him and said, that's my son, i'm finally a daddy!!

We were very lucky that Alfie didn't have to go to SCBU, he weighed 5lb exactly and hs blood sugars were high. He had to wear a hat and 2 blankts, as well as a vest and baby grow for the first 2 days because hs temp was low. He t soooo tiny compared to all the other babies, and hs clothes don't fit!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am not producng anything from my huge boobes!! There was a dot of colostrum. I've been using the ewxpressing machine to try and encourage my mlk but nothng is happening. I won't beat myself up aout it though. He's on formula, not what i wanted, but he has to feed and at the moment my body just has nothing to give.

Its not been an easy journey, from concepton to birth there have been so many problems! BUt he was well and truely worth the wait!!! I am in love!!

Hope i haven't bored you. Off to try and add a pic and anounce his birth on here!!

Thanks again for all your messages!!

Shelley - thanks hun for beng there night and day. Love you loads. The pressies are gorgeous. Big kiss from Little ALfie to his aunty Shelley!!

Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome home Cleo & baby Alfie, lovely to hear from you and glad everything is all right and your home.  Was close to tears reading what you've been through, especially with Kadva there at delivery - did she know she'd done your EC too?  Looking forward to seeing your pics of the little man, you must be so over the moon.  Please rest up tho too as you need the rest as well.  Hope the milk starts to flow soon, I'm sure it will.  Is little Alfie taking the formula ok?

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Bhopes. When i saw Kadva on friday we were chatting about the ivf and she knew she had done my ec. She really is a lovely lady. She came to my emergency scan and then came back n for delivery in the evening, very emotional. We just kept saying, thank you!! Alfie is taking the formula ok, so at least he's feeding.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo,hunny u have just mad me cry       i know what u have been through but reading it really brings it home,u are an amazing friend and there is no way u would of stopped me being there for u i cant put into words how happy greg and i are for u both and i hope that we can watch alfie grow through his life.i am there for u when ever and we will be following u to aus as i never want to loose our friendship and i hope that one day the tables will turn and u can watch my child or children grow,      love u lots hunny and im so in love with alfie he is amazing.now thats enough of the soppy **** as i have just made myself cry more       god i feel sorry for my councellor today.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

also wanted to say tricksy congrats hunny told it would be god news ur bloods will be nice and high          

lisa,thinking about u today cant wait to hear all about ur scan.xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - you've made me cry too   I just can't tell you how happy we are for you both, totally amazing. Lets hope that Aban has the magic touch as she did my egg collection and transfer as well    

Lisa- hope your scan is going well   

Shelley - good luck with your councelling today hun


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW!!! Soooo much going on!! 

Cleo~ CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Alfie        Hope you recover well from the section & that you will be plagued by leaky (.)(.) very soon  

Tricksy~ WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU TOO SWEETIE!!!!!! Sorry i didn't make it the other night but it completlly slipped my mind   Will catch you on ** again soon   Will be eagerly awaiting your blood results.... i'm thinking twinnies     

Sam  xXx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy she done both of mine as well    xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - I had a   in my eye too when I read your post. Not a good look in Makro    (I quickly popped on to see if any more news). I so happy for you and dh. Great that Alfie is feeding ok on formula until your milk is ready.  

Tricksy - hope you're way up on cloud 9 at the moment. 

Lisa - hope you got on ok. 

Shelley - probably a good day to see the counsellor. 

Lovely day. Been fab in the mini. Just going to make one last trip out (do you think they'd do a swap for my tinny van?) to get plants for the shop.


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy the peppyyyyyyyyy for you Tricksy & Simon woohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

I knew i knew it i knew it!!!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I think that i may of been getting excited a bit too soon

Isis have just called and my bloods have come back at 38.5 a bit low they say, quite low I say    got to test again on Saturday morning, then Monday and as long as I'm still getting positives then have another blood test on Monday


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

more poor puppy      i had to take her to the vets this morning as her left ear is really bad they wanted to keep her in a put her to sleep to clean them out,well i picked her up about 30mins ago and wouldnt settle so i had her in my lap and she has now finally given in and is asleep blees her she kept trying to stand up but she couldnt for very long as she kept going all wobberly bless well she is a sleep now so we will see,xxxxx


tricksy u sent me a blank message hope ur ok hun,why dont they phone.xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh hun we posted at the same time,lets hope and      that they start to get higher,       i no its hard but just hang on in there for a couple of days.     im here if u need me.xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - it could be late implantation. Really praying that this is the case. You know where I am if you need to chat.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Tricksy -      I agree with Cathie, could be late implanter? Did you say you had some cramps and that only recently which could be late implantation?  Hoping and       they get higher and      for Sat & Mon x

Bx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Tricksy hun, I said in my text this morning that it could b a late implanter, Sending u loads of                            and                    come on baby stick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - im hoping and praying      your bfp continues hunny - we are here for you  

Cleo - your post made me cry with happiness    - and Rich saying 'Im a Daddy' done for me - how beautiful is that? you have come such a very long way and i am so proud of you darlin' - just make sure your healing and resting up - i had a c-section and it does take time to heal hun - thinking of you, dh and Alfie - just LOVE that name  

Lisa -   

Cath - sorry you have to give your mini back - we have a lovely red one, if you ever fancy a spin again  

Hope the meet went well last night, sorry couldnt be there, we were on our way back from London - stayed overnight tuesday after seeing Oliver with Rowan Atkinson as Fagin 'FanBloodyTastic'   

Right will try to get on later for more personals - am at work  

Emms xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for your messages and texts today, Our scan was brilliant, baby is fine and was moving arms and legs around,  it was amazing we were both in tears,  i started in the waiting room and carried on from there, just so happy and baby actually looks like a baby now we are over the moon,  she gave me two piccies so i'll try and work out how to get them on here.  While we were there they did the nucal scan with blood tests so hopefully everything will be ok there too  

Tricksy - I'm praying for you hun    I go along with everyone else with the late implanter plus you said you had a pinky discharge the other day so would all add up.  I'm thinking of you hun      

Cleo - You have had me in tears hun   and agree with Angel, rich saying "Im a daddy" awwwwwwwwwwww      Its just so great to hear after all you've been through and all the waiting you've got your little Alfie now and Kadva was there all the way through wow,  Cannot wait to see the piccies,  you rest up and heal hun.

Cath - Bet you don't want to give that mini back  

Emm - Glad you had a good time in London, you can take me for a spin in your mini anytime.

Lots of love to everyone
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy got everything croosed again that your number rise over the next couple of days           xxx

Lisa great news about your scan.You can start to enjoy it now hunnie xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Had midwife ealier and she told me if the head goes any further down I will be in labour  
I'm ready now as heat is getting too much.The streb b came back clear so thats good can now have my water birth and stayn at harwich as long as I dont go 2 weeks over.
So here I am bouncing on my ball again  She said lots of sex too as that helps.Will have to try and be nice to OH later  xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sooty - thats great news, fingers crossed buby decides to make an appearance very soon


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sooty - have fun later       Fab news on the strep b.

Lisa - so pleased the scan went so well. That must be amazing to see the arms and legs moving around and see your child properly. 

Tricksy - if you start to fret - go back to that thread again to take your mind off things. Sending you a massive hug. Wish we could fast forward the next few days for you.

Angel - you, and all the others who couldn't make it,  were missed last night. Glad you had a good time at Oliver. 

Going to go and chill for a bit now. Dh has taken the dogs out as I've barely stopped all day, running around trying to get bits done. I got a call from the garage this afternoon to say that unfortunately they'd found an oil leak on my car and couldn't fix it today. Would I be ok keeping the courtesy car till tomorrow afternoon. A tough choice, but I said they should take their time to make sure it was fixed and I'd manage with the mini for another day.  Anyone fancy a joyride?


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

tricksy    bloods keep rising, and bfp continues. Lots of love xx

Lisa that's brillliant news re your scan.

Back later kittyx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry guys i've just popped on for a rant.Just spent the last hour in tears.I know this sounds so pathetic but had plans made for Saturday with a friend as Keith is on a stag do all day and didn't fancy being on my own all day.Anyway just checked all was still on and now she is busy.I'm so  .Also to the fact that I dont think she would of told me and left me waiting if I hadn't contacted her.I know i'm hormonal but over the last 2 weeks 2 friends have let me down.I quite often drive to suffolk to see them but as only 13 days left I dont want to be driving for 2 hours and was so looking forward for it being the other way round.Just feel let down   and pathetic for letting it get to me  .Think I may drive to Ipswich to see my auntie and have a cuddle she is really good at them.God i'm crying again what the hell is the matter with me .Think i'm scared now to ventre to far on my own.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sooty -   that's unfair of your friends to let you down, and to be expecting you to be always going over to them, especially at the moment.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sooty - hugs are always available in this house if you need one   you are not being stupid at all, your friends are out of order and should not be letting you down like that, try not to stay upset hun


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popping on very quickly

Tricksy -       lovely I was so happy for you when I read about your BFP after all you have been through and wanted to do a big dance across the page like everyone else, but now I see that your bloods are not as high as hoped, life is so cruel sometimes for this to happen and spoil your enjoyment of today - I will be keeping all crossed for you the next few days and      that the little one is a late implanter and that all will be OK.  Sending you lots of     .  I am here if you need me (as we all are) and thinking of you.

Cleo - fantastic news that you are home and that Alfie did not need to go to the SCBU.  I hope that you start producing milk soon too, but if not (and dare I say it, it will be a waste of your boobs if you can't   ) don't beat yourself up about it, Alfie will be fine either way with his lovely parents!

Lisa - fantastic news on your scan today   -you and Steve must have been over the moon - I was really pleased when I got your text and hope that you will relax a bit now?

Anyway have to go - still haven't had any tea tonight yet -  hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Lisa - excellent news about your scan, must be great to see the baby move, how exciting.

Cleo - glad that Alfie is doing well and hope you are recovering. 

Tricsky -   for a good solid BFP again tomorrow.

I'm sorry I haven't been around much recently. As you know I have a lot on, so not always managing to keep up properly. Still thinking of you all the same  . 

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

to u,   to u,   dear Kitty,   to u        . Hope u have a lovely day and the day shines all day long.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tricksy - my heart goes out to you as you continue with the cruel waiting game. We are all rooting for you and thinking of you xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kitty, have a fantastic day hun xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KITTY


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just to keep you all updated, its not looking good for us  

I got some more 'lined' tests yesterday, unfortunatley I couldn't get the same First Response so got a selection!!! We retested this morning and although the although we still got 2 positives they were very feint. So it looks like our little bean only stayed with us for a very short while    We will test again in the morning but to be honest I'm expecting no lines to come up at all by Sunday. I will keep on with my drugs until then of course but we are not holding our breathes, this is the end of the road for this one I think


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - so sorry hun


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tricksy -          - thinking of you

Kitty -     - hope you have a lovely day


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kitty    have a fab day and i hope you drink lots     over the weekend and have a lovely lovely time  

Tricksy - oh hunny   i hope and pray     that your little bean will stick darlin' i truly do - sending you big big hugs      

Jo - you were up early wernt you


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Tricksy - I'll keep    that this isn't the end for ur little beanie. but sending u both loads of          

Love Jo xxx

p.s Ems I never went to sleep    I think I finally fell asleep about 3.30am and then Isaac decided to wake up at 6.45am   every other morning its been 7/8 am


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh Tricksy - I'm so sorry hun,     

Kitty - have a fab birthday.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy my thoughts are with you hunnie   .As hard as it you still have 2 lines.Hold on to that sweetie they may be darker ones by sunday.would different tests come up with different shade of line.

Kitty Happy birthday  hope you have a fantastic day


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry for my moan last night feeling brighter today.My friend now wants me to join her to go to malden but to be honest got alot of dull aches so I think it's a litle far at the moment.Not that I know how far away it is without getting a map out  .So if it's nice may take a book down the beech and have a quiet one or drive to ipswich.Can't decide.It just annoyed me so much as a couple of months back when she threw her fella out I didn't even hestate dropping my plans to go and stay with her so she wasn't alone.I suspose I will remember that another time.Isn't it funnyhow you drift away from people once you move a small distance. xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sooty - Maldon is not very far hun, about 10 mins from Chelmsford. Do what you are comfortable with   this may be the start of baby coming do you think?? 

Thanks guys for all of your support, I really do appreciate it


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I really dont know hun.I think thats the thing I dont mind being half hour from Harwich as I can get back to the hospital there if needed and I feel comfortable with that.Just dont want to be any further away than that at the mo.My mums sweet and said I can stay with her but she lives near Leiston.I think i'll stick to no further than Ipswich or Colchester at the moPlus on Sat Keith will have a few drinks as he has a stag do so if anything was to happen he can get to Harwich no problem but will have to get taxis anywhere else.It's not for ever.Just think i'm over thinking at the moment .


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

sounds like a sensible decision to stay close to home hun   sitting down the beach also sounds like a great idea too


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









30th June - Shelley off on holibobs to Paphos









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









8th July - Sootys baby due -









17th July - Shortie egg collection









20th July - Shortie egg transfer









22nd July - Sootys Birthday









30th July - Our Monthly meet up, normal time, normal place









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









15th August - Jojo gets married!!!!










16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









25th August - Cath's Wedding Anniversary









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









9th October - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby going on holibobs









14th November - Sunnieflowers 1st Wedding Anniversary









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









12th December - Em going on her Christmas Cruise









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party
















28th March - Isaac's 2nd Birthday









10th April - Faith's 3rd Birthday









14th April - Tricksy 40th Birthday
















17th April - Sunnieflowers Birthday









7th May - Lisa's Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









21st June - Alfies 1st Birthday









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all.

Sooty, sorry to hear about your friend. It is a shame that she is not putting you and baby first, just thinking about herself. A day at the beach with a good book sounds like a great plan! Wish I could come!!

Tricksy, sorry I have not posted much but just to let you know that Gord and I are thinking about you both, and we want, more than anything in the world, for your levels to be rising and you get stronger lines soon. 

Lisa, great news about the scan, what a relief eh! I hope you will be able to relax a bit now and try and enjoy your pregnancy (yeah right!!)

What dreadful news about Michael Jackson this morning. Hope everyone has a lovely day. xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oooh, and I meant to say a great big

  HAPPY 40TH BIRTHDAY   

to Kitty!! Have a lovely day! xxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Tricksy:
I'm so sorry hun, am praying that your bloods get higher. xxxx

Kitty:
Happy birthday hunny hope you have a lovely day.

Lisa:
I'm so so happy the scan went well, not long and you will start to feel bean kicking!!!

Sooty:
Friends don't think some times do they. I totally agreed about distance between friends affecting it. Hope baby is on his way.

cleo:
So nice to here your birth story brought a tear to my eyes. Faith never got on with breast feeding and I did beat myself up about it but when they get to school you wont no who had what. 

Take care 

liz  xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Kitty,         Happy birthday honey!  Hope you have a lovely day planned with lots and lots of goodies and laughter     

Tricksy, thinking of you honey and praying those lines get stronger day by day     

Sooty, sorry that you're friend is not considering your feelings, if I was at home today I'd drop everything and be with you at the beach in shot  (would rather be there than here!)  x

Little Mo, I know couldn't believe the news this morning - never thought I'd see that happen.

Hoping to get a call today from gp to say when I can have my anticardio's again - have had to wait until the consultant immunologist is in town    (every 6 weeks apparently!) Got a right iffy tummy too, not sure if it's a bug or these new vits I'm taking so have decided to not take them today in the hope things settle down  

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes said:


> Got a right iffy tummy too


This shows what a saddo I am!! i love having an iffy tummy, means that the food is not in tummy long enough to end up on my hips


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

i like ur way of thinking tricksy   

p.s. It will b my 40th next year aswell, keep it to urself tho


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tricksy~ Am off away for the wkend but i will be thinking of you the whole time and praying that ur levels go up and your lines get stronger                               A friend last year had a blood result of 36 and she now has a happy healthy little girl so there is still hope    

Sam xXx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

*jo jo* 70 said:


> It will b my 40th next year aswell, keep it to urself tho


   Jo - you nutter, its hardly keeping it quiet posting on here


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

had quite a stressfull morning. Midwife came yest and today. Today alfie was weighed and he has lost wieght. Not unusual but in his case its not good as he doesn't have it to lose. She said right! We're of to SCBU! Then she said i'll call first and see what they say. Anyway they were all fuming as he should have been at SCBU when born and he wasn't. They said he needs a special formula called Nutriprem and nipped up there and got t for me. Also she told me to stop buggering around wth my (.)(.) and just feed him on the formual she has gven me....such a relef     She is going to follow up the care that he had recieved as she said it wasn't good enough and thet he def should have gone to SCBU and listed why. Apparently he is very small for 36 weeks and thinks he had stunted growth in the womb, common with ivf babes   All really worrying again. Although he has now just taken a really big feed   Feeding every 3 hrs, which is tiring but he needs fattening up. 

Tricksy - thinking of you hun. C u tom!

Lisa - fab news about your scan.  thought i had text you but realised i hadn't   If you want to pop over i can lend you my doppler for a few weeks if you want it My SIL is pregnant but is a few weeks behind you, and i've promised i'll let her have it but you can use  it for a few weeks to see if you lke it at least. Thanks for the card too!!

Love cleoxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, how worrying for you babe. As you say, losing weight after birth is natural but I hope he regains it quickly on the formula and medication. Don't beat yourself up about not being able to feed. You tried your hardest and it just did not happen, no fault of yours. I felt guilty for only feeding Alex for 3 months, as I had fed James for 13 months. I was always worried about using bottles, sterilising them etc but you get used to it very quickly and it is so easy. If I can help at all please give me a shout (although I am no expert lol)

xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girlies

I've been trying to put my scan photo in the gallery and it wont work.........anyone know how to do it?? 


Tricksy - thinking of you lovey     Hope your doing ok    

Little Mo - What a shock about Michael Jackson  ,  DH sent me a text telling me this morning telling me and i was waiting for the punchline (thought it was a joke)

Cleo - Awwww hun - big hugs to you and little Alfie, that is terrible that they didn't give him the care he should have had,  you must be fuming and really upset you put all your trust in these people and they let you down    I'm sure now you have the right formula little Alfie will soon be putting weight on and will put your mind at rest and ease your worrying     
Thanks for the offer on the doppler but my friend popped her one round yesterday for me so i'm going to have a try with it and see how i get on i didn't want to try with it till i had the scan as if i couldnt hear the heartbeat it would send me into a tizz.  Would love see you though when your up to visitors  

B - any news from the GP?  Hope your tummys better now  

Sooty - sorry about your friend not being more sensitive and putting you first at the moment  

Hi to evryone 
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gutted just wrote a post and lost it.  Will pop back on after tea xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks for my birthday wishes xx

Tricksy still keeping everything crossed for you  

Off out for dinner now  kittyx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Evening everyone
Cleo i'm glad Alfie had a good feed and the midwife sorted out his formula.I thik the fact the hospital didn't tell you this is awful.Like you say it's natural for them to loose weight in the first week and the fact he is feeding well now is fantastic.I too was told the same thing avout ivf babies being smaller.This was mentioned at my midwife appointment this week and they also asked me if I had seen a consaltant through my pregnancy and I said no as I was told by a different one at the begining that I didn't need to as they said I was low risk.I'm hoping all will be ok.It just seems to me that every midwife tell us something else.

OMG how hot has it been today.Went over to Ipswich today to chnage a kettle I brought in comet and what did I do leave the lid which was broken at home on the worktop  .Not a totally wasted journey though as had to pop into mamas and papas as tryed to put the pram up and it just didn't look right.Turns out we put one part on the wrong way round  .Now thought sod it and having half a glass of wine.I can't wait to have a whole bottle when I can


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening everyone, just a quickie tonight

Cleo - poor you hun and poor Alfie, I bet you were gobsmacked when the midwife told you all of this   I bet you were really upset and fuming, I would of been. Did the midwife want to readmit Alfie?? So sorry you have gone through this just 2 days since coming home   I'm glad that he has had a big feed, he's got some catching up to do. We will see you tomorrow, I'll ring you first of course to make sure its ok to come over, what time is best for you? 

Sooty - glad you managed to get your pram sorted out....shame about the kettle     

Kitty - hope that you had a lovely meal out, where did you go?? 

Lisa - hope you've had a good day xx

to everyone else thank you so so much everyone for your support, emails, pm's, texts and calls. I really do appreciate all of them, and it is helping me cope. We will retest in the morning and take it one day at a time

Lots of love, sleep well

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy lots of         for this morning xxxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tricksy - thinking of you. Any news?

Cleo - I saw some pictures on ** of Alfie - he is soooo perfect. Congratulations again. Sorry to hear you have been messed around by the hospital, good to hear he had a good feed last night

Hi to everyone else, sorry for the brief messages recently


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning, well I was up bright and early this morning, just can not sleep   I did retest and again both tests showed a positive result, but both were feinter than the control line. I really, hand on heart do not think this is a viable pregnancy as at 4 weeks and 6 days I should have a strong positive line. I just wish my body would put me out of my misery and stop tormenting me    

I am having a tough time at the moment down at my yard too which is not helping. The yard owner has turned into a bullying, manipulating, not very nice person and I am desperatley trying to find another yard to go to as soon as possible. Believe it or not she is bullying me into doing things I don't want to do or am not happy with and I've had more than enough. Simon is savage about it and he wants to give her a good piece of her mind. She knows exactly what is happening this week and as far as i'm concerned taking advantage of me being weaker than normal    Can't wait to find another yard. I looked at one last night that was almost perfect, the only thing wrong is I would be the only person who hacks out so would have to ride on my own all the time, not the end of the world but not always very safe, especially if you want to go cantering over the fields/stubble.

Oh well enough of my moaning, hope that everyone has a great day, 

Kitty I really don't think that I can make tonight hun, I am a bit of a wreck and if I could turn the tears off it would help. I'm really sorry to let you down, have a fantastic night tonight and everyone enjoy themselves   

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Tricksy, I am really sorry that it doesn't look as if your pregnancy is viable    And what a b*tch that yard owner sounds, especially knowing what is going on right now   Hope you find another yard soon.

Cleo - you must feel in turmoil over all that the midwife has said about the hospital's inadequate care of Alfie. Please try not to beat yourself up about not being able to produce milk for Alfie at the moment, it seems that it's really common when your baby arrives early (esp in traumatic circs). But it is great news that he is feeding well from a bottle (or is it from a cup?). If he's got a good suck reflex then that is the most important thing, as it means that he will be able to take in the nutrition from the new super-formula, and to put on the weight he has lost and more. In the scheme of things (as I'm sure you know!), it's so much more important that he gets the nutrition that he needs, rather than how he gets it. But that doesn't stop it from being terribly hard for you if breastfeeding is what you want to do, and your body is just not co-operating. On the other hand, sometimes it's easier to say that it's not working for you and to make a decision to formula-feed - and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that. The biggest thing is not to feel guilty about it; sometimes it just doesn't work out, however much you want it to. If you don't want to give up on the idea of breastfeeding then I would really seriously recommend that you get in touch with La Leche League and/or NCT breastfeeding helpline to talk about it all, as they would be able to actually send someone to your home to help you and Alfie get to grips with breastfeeding, and make recommendations as to how you could encourage your milk to come in (there are herbal remedies you can take, and some prescription drugs as well that encourage milk production).

Sooty - not all IVF babies are smaller than average - Toby was 8lb2oz, the largest in my NCT group (and then promptly lost loads of weight and took weeks and weeks to regain it  ) I wasn't told to see a consultant at all; GP said that there was no reason to do so just because he was IVF-conceived (I think that it's seen as a bit of an out-dated notion, if all other things are equal).


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Morning/ afternoon all,

Sorry but trying to get back to myself for a bit. Goes slowly better. In a minute of to town for a haircut and color, hope that helps.

Tricksy have been thinking of you! It's still a positive sign on your tests so hope there will be a result on your bloodtest on monday. I'll keep praying and hoping for you all will be fine at the end. A comment on the yard woman. Give her a right slapper. Otherwise i will give her a good convo in my best dutch!!

Hope everyone is ok 
Lots of love Sunnieflower. xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - i have been trying to put your scan pic on here but just cant do it - sorry hunny  

Cleo - i am so shocked about Alfie and the SCBU    thats shocking that he should have been admitted and wasnt - im sure he will respond well to the Nutruprem and will start putting on weight soon - love the pics on ******** - look after yourself  

Tricksy - hun i hope your pg will continue - you must be feeling very low and vulnerable at the moment, and no surprise there - just tell that B*tch at the stables to be nice to you, especially if she knows whats going on   big hugs to you


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Tricksy - Hun     I'm still not singing   I'll come and give her a slap for u xx

Lisa - Try photobucket, it was the only way I could get pics on here.

Cleo - Isaac was my biggest born out of my kids, and he was the only IVF baby I had.

Got to go, getting ready to go and look at wedding rings  

Love to every1 xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy i'm still remaining postive for you hunnie    .Is it monday you said you have another blood test?I'll slap that women for you how unkind of her at the moment.

Nismat thanks hun that makes me feel a little better.I was told at the start I didn't need to see a consaltant as we were low risk as we used my eggs and partners sperm.But midwife I just had Thursday brought it up.I think that is the thing when you have a different midwife ech time.xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

thanks for your comments, really has made me feel better. Alfie doing ok. Some feeds are better than others, but at least he's eating and keeping it down. Today we cancelled all visitors (Sorry again Tricksy) and had a lovely day just us. I've slept and had a bath. Its made me feel better and i've even managed not to break down in   (finding it hard to hold them off though). My hormones are all over the place, but i guess as my milk has really come in now its only to be expected. I just needed to be with Rich today and i've realised how much i've missed him not beng here. My mum is staying next week to help cook and clean etc. Just wish i was more lke the super mums that i see around me. I don't feel up to taking him out yet, but i know my sil was back in her skinny jeans 3 days after birth and taking her daughter all over the place. Rich tells me to stop beatng myself up about it. Just feel like i haven't given Alfier the best possible start in life as i couldn't keep him in the womb to fatten him up. I also worry about the fact we had IVF after the midwife mentioned his small growth ebign ivf related. But after reading what you guys have said its made me feel better.

Sorry for the me post.

Tricksy - hun sorry about today. We can't wait for you and si to meet alfie. I'm so sorry you have to go through all ths worry and wait. You take care.


Kitty - hope you have a fab tmem tonight.

Love to all
Cleo xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - did your sil have an emergency c. Section a month before her due date? You've had sooo much going on it's going to take as long as it takes to recover. Don't beat yourself up. You're doing a fantastc job. Shelley said how amazing you are with Alfie and that's what counts. 

Tricksy - massive hug. 

Kitty - have a fab party.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - don't worry hun, you needed time with hubby, we totally understand    Did your sil have an emergency c section? Did she bleed on and off throughout her pregnancy? Did she threaten to m/c more times that she care's to remember? did she spends almost 2 weeks in hosptial during her pregnancy? did she worry constantly if her baby was going to be ok are you getting my drift    You are an amazing Mum and have given Alfie the most amazing start in life, in fact you gave him life    You are an amazing success and in no way. shape or form a failure. Blimey you've only been out of hospital for 72 hours   you are being very tough on yourself, stop it    who gives a monkeys if you don't get dressed, as long as Alfie is feeding and you are ok (and R of course) thats all that matters xxx Love ya loads and can't wait to see you all either    Here endeth the sermon    

Hope your all having a great time at Kitty's party   

Sooty - yes its Monday for the next lot of bloods as long as i'm still getting positives on my tests  

Cath - thanks for the messages hun  

Lisa - thanks for yours too babe  

Shelley & Julia - yours too guys  

Really don't know how I would get through without Simon and you guys


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Cleo hunny, after my section I couldn't do anything for weeks. as for the crying day 3-4 the baby blues come and there's nothing u can do about that either. Please don't worry about anything, if there was a problem with Alfie, ur midwife would have sorted it out by now. Oh and remember she is there for u as well as the baby.

Love Jo xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Damn you all - 6 pages to catch up on and i'm tired, got in at about 3am this morning.  Already got the first load of washing on though so off to a good start  

Hope you all had a good meet on wednesday.  Its been an exciting week on here while I've been away...thanks for keeping me updated on the major news events shelley and tricksy  

Cleo - huge congrats on Alfies birth, sounds like it was all very scary   Hope you are all doing well at home now (despite his lack of proper care at the hospital) and that he is feeding well and your c-section is healing well.  I am off next week (w/c 6th I think) if ET happens when planned so maybe I could pop over to say hello?  I agree with everyone else as well, stop beating yourself up, who cares if you don't get dressed and are a bit tearful.....you are a fabulous mummy, can tell that just by reading your posts  

Tricksy - was so pleased to get your BFP text, am so sorry that it was not better news with the bloods, have been keeping our fingers crossed for you and hope that things have improved on monday      don't think too much about how dark the lines are as apparantly every test stick is different anyway and it doesn't necessarily correspond with concentration.  Huge hugs to both you and Si, can imagine how you have been feeling since you got the blood test result     

Lisa - so glad the 12 week scan went well    hopefully the nuchel tests etc will all come back low risk and the symptoms will ease off soon and you'll be able to relax a bit and enjoy being pregnant.

Kitty - hope you had a great bday!  

Holiday was lovely, but think we have decided it is the last "sun holiday" we will go on for quite a while unless its a family one, had forgotton how much John hates the heat!  

missed you all

xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning everyone

I managed to get my scan photo put on the gallery on here if anyone fancys a look.


Cleo - I Ditto exactly what Tricksy said you cannot even start to compare your SIL pregnancy/birth experience to your own hun there is no comparison to what you've been through,  1st finally getting pregnant after all IVF's, then your pregnancy which has been hugely stressful, then your emergency C section.  Plus i would imagine your hormones and lack of sleep are playing havoc with your emotions too     Don't beat yourself up about any of it hun and who cares whether you get dressed its not important, whats important is you, R & Alfie     

Debs -  Glad your holiday was good,  where did you go? Are you back to work tomorrow?  When is your ET then?

Tricksy - Have everything crossed for you tomorrow hun    

Hi to everyone
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - well done on getting the scan pic on the gallery, beanie looks amazing  

Cleo - i too had an emergency c-section and it hit me hard too, so your normal there babe - and as Tricksy said YOU really haven't had an easy time of it so sod everyone else - we are all so proud of you and you are and will be a fab mummy - now do try and stop beating yourself up my love  

Jojo - how exciting looking for wedding rings - hope you had some luck  

Kitty - hope you had a fab party last night huny  

Tricksy - thinking of you and praying for tomorrow      

Welcome home Deb xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - thinking of you if you're testing again this morning.     

Lisa - all I can say to your pic is WOW! Brought a   to my eye. 

PiePig - welcome home. Glad you had a good time. 

Cleo - hope you're less tearful this morning. Happy week birthday to Alfie. 

Hope everyone has been enjoying this lovely weather. Apparently it's going ot be even hotter tomorrow   I've jsut had a lovely walk with the girls, where the grass was still wet from the mist so I'm much cooler than I was. Just need to wake up properly now. My neighbour started mowing his lawn yesterday morning just after I'd dropped off to sleep after a busy nightshift   He did stop when I asked but the damage was done and I'm still feeling punch drunk this morning. Going to go for a quick nap before work now. Have to get it in as af has just arrived early so I'll probably be uncomfortable tonight


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning guys

hope that those that went to the party had a good time 

Well I tested again this morning and its still positive BUT I am sure the line is getting feinter, Si bless him is trying to convince me that its the same but I don't think it is and it should be getting darker now staying the same. If i test positive in the morning then I will go to Isis and have bloods done but I am convinced that this is not going to end well. Hopefully we will know one way or the other tomorrow. I am so tired I just want to sleep properly, we are both tossing and turning all night long and I keep falling asleep on the sofa! 

I went to look at another yard this morning (my best mates, boyfriends Mums yard!) and bless her she really is going to make room for me. It seems great, a bit higglydy pigglydy but it will suit us fine. I can soon have a tidy up   I wouldn't really!!! She is going to ring me tomorrow and let me know if we can definitely go there so thats even more fingers crossed!!

catch up later with everyone 

lots of love xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy still thinking of you hun.I think the fact you are still getting 2 lines is a really good sign   .It must be so hard on you right now when as you are too scared to believe that this could be just what you have dreaming of.You have been through so much already.Try to keep a little bit of faith hun(I know easier said than done)My fingers are still       crossed xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

thank you so much for your supportive comments, they really are helping. I broke down in tears agan last night becasue he just wasn't taking his feeds. I was up from 1-6 as he wouldn't feed and had a bad tummy. I called the midwife first thing and explained what's been happenng with his feeds, he won't take much and we are fndng it hard to wake him. So the midwife is calling in today. She said it might be that he has to see the dr, to be honest i hope he has to so we are reassured.

Tricksy -   hang in there hun. I know the waiting is the hardest. 

Piepig - welcome back hun. 

Sooty - i know what you mean aout the midwives. They all ahve different opinions, some are really caring and others don't give a crap. we've been told so many different things to do it gets very confusing. I hope you're not too uncomfortable in the heat wave next week.


Lots of love to all Cleo xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - hun I really hope you get some decent information from the midwife today and you and R are reassured that Alfie is ok. You must remember that you are doing nothing wrong whatsoever, everything you are doing is spot on xxx take care and remember i'm always at the end of the phone and can alway nip in if you need anything in the morning/afternoons, i pass the end of your road 4 times a day and its no problem to nip in, even if you need some milk   

Sooty - thanks hun


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cleo hope all went well with your midwife today.He will soon get into a routine just takes some time,this heat probably doesn't help either.You mustn't compare yoursrlf with others as it will drive you mad.You have been through so much just lately and if I do as good as you in a few days i'll be proud.It's alot to do with your hormones as they would of been such a drop in them now which is making you hormonal and teary.As to your sil you can't even compare yourself with someone who had a natural birth.You have had alot of worry and major surgery.They say it take 6 weeks or more to get over a csection and so far it's only aweek.I think you are doing great xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sunny was lovely seeing tyour this afternoon,Asda wasn't too bad after was nice to get in front door as was so tired driving back.Now got my feet in a bowl of cold water and it feels lovely xx

Debs how was your holiday??Hope you managed to get some zzzzzz in this morning

Shelly hope you and Greg have a lovely time away

Kitty how was last night hope you are not feeling too rough today

Lisa looked at your picture how lovely,

Shortie how is the jabbing going.Hope it has got easier

How is everyone else,

How is everyone finding the heat,I'm hating it and it's ment to get hotter tomorrow  .xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poop, posted before I came into work and it's not on here  

Cleo - hope the midwife and/or doc are able to reassure you and help with Alfie feeding. 

Tricksy -   as Sooty says, even a faint line is still hopeful. On one of the threads I mod, there's a lady who had an HCG only a bit higher than yours, which didn't rise that quickly either so she gave up hope. THen at her scan there were two sacs. One is perfectly implanted, with a heartbeat. Her docs are baffled as they didn't expect to find anything but they did. I'm really   that the same will happen for you. I can't begin to imagine  how you're feeling and hope you do find out one way or another soon.  

Hope you're all enjoying the hot weather. I'm on my first day shift in ages and the aircon has broken down. Not good in a glass building full of sweaty passengers.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Tricksy:
I have everything crossed the bloods are nice and high tomorrow hun, good luck xxxxx

Cleo:
I'm so sorry you have been messed around with the care Alfie should of had. I to got the blues about day 3/4 and Faith was a nightmare feeder had to set the alarm at night to wake her for a feed in the first few weeks. I found stripping her nude or changing her bum helped to wake her up for a feed or doing it half way throw. She took up to an hour to take 3/4oz of milk sometimes.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

I had a really great birthday and really enjoyed the party. Sorry more of you didn't make it but i totally understand 
Not sure if little mo  (thanks for coming) left before or after band so she may or may not have seen me singing. Can't believe i actually did it and i hadn't even drunk that much! Kept putting my drink down and forgetting where i'd put it! Must be my age. 

Tricksy still keeping hope for you 

Cleo I didn't go out for 10 days after i had DD and i had c section too. Also stayed in bedroom crying most of the time. It's over whelming and believe me you'll spend the next however many years thinking you're not a good enough mum but theres plenty out there that do not look after their children. You will be a great mum and dad to Alfie. Don't feel bad about not having visitors or even taking phone calls. It's your time as a family.  

Piepig glad you had anice hol

Hi to everyone else

Love kittyx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening all.

Kitty, thanks for inviting us last night. It was lovely seeing you and the band were great! Unfortunately we only stayed until about 10 or 11 as Alex was not settling and Gordon wanted to go back and sort him out. What a shame that we missed your singing though! I was well impressed with your pics on the cupcakes - where did you get them done? They were fab!

Cleo, you are doing so well babe. I remember screaming at Gordon "I HATE YOU, I HATE YOU, I HATE YOU" at the top of my voice after 3 or 4 days as I was so tired and not coping very well after having Alex, but it is all due to hormones and being so tired and not knowing whether you are doing a good job or not. It is all so worrying that I really think they should let the health visitor and midwife live with you for the first few weeks! You are doing an amazing job. The majority of people are not back in their skinny jeans so soon after birth. They reckon 9 months on, 9 months off (arrghh! Alex is coming up for 9 months and I am still huge!!) but so what?!!

Tricksy, I really really hope you and Si have some more definitive news in the morning. Will be thinking of you both.

PiePig, glad you had a good holiday. Good to have you back!

Hi to everyone else. 

I hear it is going to be hot hot hot this week, hope you all have a lovely week and don't get too hot and sticky!

Julia xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricsky thinking of you hun       .

What the hell am I doing up so early for.Been up since 5 when Keith went to work.Think I may have to go back to sleep this afternoon when it gets hot.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Just a quickie to wish Tricksy lots of     for today. Will be thinking of you & DH


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Same from me Tricksy - thinking of you and DH and hoping and praying your news is good


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I just want to say I'm thinking of u and dh, I hope ur bloods come back nice and high. xxx

Piepig Nice to have u back.

No luck with the rings, but I did buy another dress for the wedding, so I have to take the other 1 back now. The new 1 I feel more like a bride instead of a guest   

Love to all xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - thinking of you and DH today hon, have absolutely everything crossed for you


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - thinking of you today hun    

Jojo - you did make me laugh about your dress


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all

Just had a text from Tricksy, she did not get a chance to post before leaving for work, but she still got a positive this morning, still feinter so will have bloods done again today.

Good luck Tricksy, thinking of you xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for updating Julia - just so hope that the faint lines are not an indication of dropping levels and that Tricksy gets some good news this afternoon when they phone with the result


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - good luck today with the levels.    

JoJo - sounds like the new dress is perfect. You could keep the other as a going away outfit


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Tricksy - sending lots of        for your blood test today, really     they come back higher.  I know it's not quite the same thing but when I used to use the OPKs they would come up either feint or with no line and then I would check a bit later and the line would be there so just wondered if you've checked the lines after a while, see if there has been a change?    

Cleo -        I think every new mum has these moments so please don't blame yourself or think badly of yourself.  You're a brilliant mummy and daddy and alfie is so loved and cherished.  Other mum's may look like they're coping but on the inside or at home but may be finding it really hard too and they haven't gone through as near as anything that you have in the past few weeks.  Are you & alfie getting much sleep? x

Kitty - glad you had a good b'day bash, sounds like you had a great time!  Sorry I couldn't make it have had a really bad A/F this month and my tummy is still not very good    Have you got any photos on ******** of your party?  x

Reikilisa - lovely scan pic there honey!  How are you feeling now?  Is the sickness easing?  Finally got a call from my GP on Friday and she said the immunologist lady (here every fortnight - I got it wrong) said it's best if I wait as long as possible and longer than 12 weeks as it might be raised as I was fighting off an infection at the time (I don't really think this was the case but I have to go along with what they say)   But I spoke to ISIS a week or so ago and Dr P said I can have clexane from EC but I think we're going to wait and see how I respond and what happens at EC (after last time).  So I'm going to do the bloods again at 14 weeks since the first one and before I start stimming, so hopefully will have some answers  

Piepig/Little Mo - welcome home from your holidays, hope you had a great time.

Hello to everyone else!  Hope you're all ok and not getting too hot.  Feel so bad about leaving our cat indoors today but have pulled all the blinds down and left her two bowls of water.

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys, so sorry that I have not mananged to get to the computer before now today....its been a bit of a manic day 

Thank you Julia for letting peeps know that i was having another blood test done today 

I was totally cacking it and to be honest I am sure that many of you know that we I was not expecting a positive at all today. It took me ages to get through to Isis today, found out afterwards that they had a flood downstairs hence the problems. Anyway they couldn't do a blood test until 12.30 which I just couldn't wait for, I was literally around the corner at a client and Julie bless her, told me to come down when I'd finished work and if I didn't mind waiting then they would fit me in...which I did. The new nurse, Julie, did my bloods (looks like our Julia ) and she said that she was always told not to take any notice of how deep the line is, a positive is a positive and thats that. I had the bloods taken and then saw Julie (lovely nurse) on the way out and really really struggled not to lose it. I somehow managed to keep it together and then nipped into town very quickly and went to my friends. We decided to go out to lunch to try and take my mind off of things, we went to Hall Farm and it was blinking lovely.

We got back to hers and the world and his wife was ringing me....everyone except Isis, when they finally did ring I couldn't answer it   Julie (new nurse) said that they had the results back and it was 134.99  I think I said you are joking to which she replied no. I then burst into tears, my friend thought that it was tears of sadness and it had all gone wrong and came rushing over. Julie then starting laughing and told the other Julie I couldn't talk!!!! I had to ring them back as I was in a bit of a pickle 

I obviously rang Simon and he is of course over the moon and totally bowled over by the news. I rang back again as I couldn't remember my level but knew I had to book my scan. I was really surprised when she said that it was going to be next week  I'll be 6+4 she has assured me that we should be able to see a heartbeat, even if it is a late implanter.

I am still in total shock, I just can't believe it, I did try and text everyone today but I think that my phone was a bit overwhelmed and I'm not convinced that I got everyone, sorry if I didn't.

Ok gotta go as I've still got to ring my Nan

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

YAY!!! Thank goodness you've posted, I think I've started stalking tendancies today sitting on the edge of my seat!   the number keep going up! Congrats again!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so sorry hun   its been a mental day!!! I don't think that I have your number or I would of texted you


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Tricksy said:


> I am so sorry hun  its been a mental day!!! I don't think that I have your number or I would of texted you


Don't apologise! I am just so chuffed its good news for you!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy that is bloody fantastic i'm so so happy for you both you must be on   .I knew it hun I had a feeling and I am just so happy for you.I did read your post on the other thread but didn't post on here as wanted you to be the first one to mention it.Wow this has made my day.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shortie did you have any luck with sorting out your injections?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Woooooo Hoooooo - congratulations Tricksy. So happy for you and Si.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

sooty30 said:


> Tricksy that is bloody fantastic i'm so so happy for you both you must be on   .I knew it hun I had a feeling and I am just so happy for you.I did read your post on the other thread but didn't post on here as wanted you to be the first one to mention it.Wow this has made my day.


I did try and get on here to post as soon as I could but my phone kept ringing/texting   only ended up there first as I have got that thread marked so everytime there is a reply I get an email 

Thanks hun, its just fingers crossed that we make it to next week   

Thanks Cath


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy and DH - am so flipping pleased for you both, fantastic news, not long till scan either              keep positive


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

well this is going to be quick as i have got to pack,the house feels really wiered without kia here we have put her in kennels for the first time      and im so worried i really hope she will be ok.its crazy how much love u have for an animal.i cant wait to go now this holiday is very well needed.

tricksy,well done u told u everything will be ok,    

cleo,hunny im pleased ur both back home and that he is feeding now pls dont beat urtself up over things huuny,i have said it all to u already so wont go on but pls hun anything anything at all im here for u no matter what.love u loads hun.look forward to seeing u when we are back.     

well spk to u all when we are home lots of love to u all.xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Totally and utterly made up for you Tricksy                    

Sam xXx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, thanks for your text today, sorry I could not reply as I am out of credit! (what a bad time to have no credit!!) We are so so pleased for you both, what amazing news. Can't wait to see you and give you a big congratulatory hug! When James got in from football I said I had some good news, that you are expecting a baby, and he was so excited too! I hope you both get a good night's sleep tonight. Well done babe! x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - I know i woooooooooo hooooooooooo'd earlier but couldnt resist a little dance across the screen for your Fan****tastic news                    


Shelley - Have a fab holiday hun,  my mum's out where your going at the moment and it is HOT HOT HOT!!!!

Sooty - How are you coping in this heat hun?

B - Glad you've got the clexane sorted hun thats great news     How was mogey - i'm leaving my mogs out as she goes under the decking and stays cool in there.  Are you still doing the tennis?

Kitty - Glad you had a great party - wheres the imcrimanating photos?   

Hi to everyone
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you so much everyone   Still can't believe it, I just hope that we both manage to sleep a bit better tonight now, we are so so tired. The rollercoaster has not been fun over the last 5 days but at least its finished on a fantastic note today









I thought that the scan seemed quite quick as well but Julie assured me it should be fine, I'll be 6+4 so fingers crossed...think i might be repeating myself now 

Just did my jabs and realised with horror that i only have 1 2ml syringe left, 2 blue & 2 green needles. I have no idea where I get them from or if I'll have to pay for them? I'll ring Isis in the morning....Seems silly that you are given the drugs but way of taking them!! Also just realised that the Clexane I have been given are the old style ones.....oh well never mind  

Ah Julia that is so cute  thanks hun and don't worry I think that my phone would of blown up if it had had many more texts!!!!

still not done Si any dinner, really need to get my finger out

lots of love to everyone

Tricksy & Chubbyhubby xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you Lisa and to everyone so so much


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy -            am so happy for you both - this, my love, you deserve - now get some rest


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Great news Tricksey not long till scan which is great, will you have more bloods before then or are you gonna just wait for the scan?
Anyway fab news!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - I may have some needles if you need some and can't get hold of any. Can't stop smiling at your good news. It's about bleeping time the luck went your way!

Shelley - have a fab holiday.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

What can I say .......                          (I would have them running around but can't do that lol)                        Thanks for the txt hunny. Sleep well xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Spangle - no. no more bloods or tests now until we have our scan. I did manage not to buy any more pee sticks when I went to Tesco tonight   I think that I;ve done 8 tests in total   I asked Julie if I could have a blood test done at 9 every morning and she laughed and said no


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

sooty30 said:


> Shortie did you have any luck with sorting out your injections?


No, I've not asked ISIS anymore - felt like a right whingebag! I've been using ice since last week, it just takes the edge off. I think I must just be extra wimpy. I'm over half way through now, so I'll just get on with it. Hope you're not getting too uncomfortable in the heat.

Sunnie - Hope you're doing OK hun, did you get that holiday booked?

Hi to everyone else - I'm off to sleep now, getting mega tired these last few days! Who's a Drama Queen hey??


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy, I have been following your posts with bated breath. I was elated at your news and then felt physically sick that your levels were below 50 - and then absolutely elated that they have shot up. I am so so so very pleased for you, particularly as it seems that you did have immune issues and now they are being treated, there is hope for even me x

Cleo - you are a brilliant mummy. Don't forget that.

I'm having a hard time again. I can't seem to get PMA no matter how hard I try. I am trying to be a realist in that I shouldn't get excited every time I ovulate as clearly I can't conceive naturally. So why is my mind playing tricks making me think I could be pregnant when really there's no chance without IVF? Wierd and very sad. It's totally doing my head in.

Loui


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui -    I go through the same thing often as well. It's just anohter of those cruel tricks that are played on us by infertility.  

Shortie - glad the ice is taking the edge off at least.  

Tricksy - sleep well. 

Hello everyone else. Hope you're not overheating in this weather. Work is almost unbearable, particularly as our new uniform seems to have more polyester in than ever. Thankfully I'm in the air conditioned bit tomorrow. 

take care
Cathie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Loui - hunny i so know where you are coming from - this whole infertility cr*p is soul destroying - i know im not the girl i was 6years ago when we started ttc - i dont laugh as much or have the sense of humour or passion about things i did - you are not alone. Please dont stay on the sidelines, talk to us and we can give you the love and support you need - big hugs darlin'      

Tricksy - good morning  

Love to all  

Off into Ipswich - am i mad or what but i need some clothes, and im a happy bunny cos it looks like the maintanance from the ex barsteward  is back on again, phew


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Tricksy - Yeeeeeeeeeaaaahh! I knew everything would be ok as long as you were getting those BFPs on the tests. Meant to send you this link last night but ran out of time at work: http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm The table says a level as low as 17 could be viable  
Tricksybeans - you grow big and strong for your mummy and daddy so they can see you on your first scan 

Loui - sending you lots of      honey, I certainly feel I'm not the same person, DH doesn't believe me but I know it my heart of hearts I'm not.

Reikilisa - Yep still doing tennis, played singles matches last week and the court is huuuuuuuge to run about in singles. Hope the weather is cooler come thurs when I have me lesson. Hope you're ok x

The wilsons - have a lovely holiday    

Cath - cripes, polyester in this heat! Hope they've got air con or fans at your work place. x

Hello to all!

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

Tricksy - so pleased for you hun!!! Its really is fab news. Bet it hasn't sunk in yet hey?? Not long til your scan!! Hope the time passes quickly.

Shelley -   have a fab holiday hun. You rest up, enjoy, get drunk and have fun!! 

Well we have had an eventful week. The midwife came on sunday and said that he needed to go to the children's ward (after speaking to a dr) We went up there and Alfie was examined, everything perfect except feeding! We then went to the SCBU where they were brilliant. Basically they said its the teats we are using, he has to work too hard to get the milk and he is very lazy!! They have premade nutriprem in glass bottles, you unscrew the cap, pop on a strilised teat from a packet and away you go. he loved them!!! fed brilliantly all night and for the first time ever he demanded feeding twice!! He's never woken for a feed b4. I spent the night there and the next day Rich went off n the hunt for different teats. Alfie was examined again and the dr was lovely, she sad if the midwives were better than i wouldn't have had to come in and been stressed. Anyway got home and tried our first feed with the new teats, dsaster. The flow was too much and he threw up, the feed went everywhere. The next feed we tried different teats, and although they are not as good as the hospital ones, he has been managing to take a feed quite well. Its just so frustrating that he loves the hospital ones but you can't get them    So we have to make up powdered feeds (takes forever) and perservere with the teats trials!! He's off to see the nurse practitioner today to get a perscription for his formula.  

Love to all,

cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - that must be a relief that they've worked out why Alfie wasn't feeding so well, even if finding the right teats is a problem. 

B - aircon? What's that again?   The main terminal building allegedly has broken aircon - though it happens any time they are expected to turn it on so we think it's down to money. 

The tennis must be great exercise, though I don't envy you in this weather. 

Angel - have fun shopping. Glad the bleep has been sorted out and is starting to pay you again. I can't believe that someone could be so mean when it comes to their child.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cath hope you are not too hot.It bad enough when you are not at work

Shelly hope you have a lovely time  

Tricsky how you feeling today hun hope you are still on  

Shortie glad the ice makes it a little more better.

Loui sending you  lots of   

Lisa how you feel hun hope this hot weather isn't making you feel more sick.

Sunnie hope work went well for you yesterday

Pie pig hope it's not too bad being back at work.I used to hate that after a holiday.Least you are a little more used to this hot weather.

Angel how did your clothes shopping go?I was in Colchester yesterday got a bargin my perfume I like was reduced from 34 down to 17

Bhopes how do you mange tennis in this heat very impressed

Cleo how are hunnie hope you got his formula sorted on prescription.Will have to pop to see you when you are up to visitors you just say the word

Jojo,little mo,kitty,rachel,and I still know i've missed someone hope you are all ok.

No news from me yet just trying to keep active to get this baby out.It's sooooo hot and not enjoying the heat at all.My laptop is still playing up and am changing internet provider on the 8th.Modem etc not here yet so there may be a period when I can't get on line.If I get any news in that time I have Shellys,cleo's and sunnies number so will get the news across to you for someone to post xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - great news that Alfie is feeding, even if it did mean a stressful trip to scbu at least you know its not cos you are doing something wrong!  i wonder why you can't get the teats they use anywhere....did they tell you that or can you just not find them?  Have a little gift for you when you are up for visitors....nothing too exciting so no rush  

Sooty - Its must be pretty unbearable in this heat when heavily pregnant, I would say that after the holiday I am used to it, but its just so much more humid over here than it is in Rhodes.....there the heat was a fresh heat with a constant sea breeze.  I am off work next week so if you are feeling a bit bored I am more than happy to pop over.

Em - hope you had a great time clothes shopping!

Tricksy - hope you and Si are still on  

Loui -   I too am the same every month hoping for that crazy little miracle, drives you mental doesn't it.

Rachel - how are you?

Cath - you poor thing, i am have to admit to being one of the lucky ones working in an air conditioned lab, some of the offices are a bit hot but the main room is lovely and cool.

Shortie - not many days left of DR now!!!

Hope everyone is well and not suffering too much in the heat, mind you i'm not complaining.

thickness scan tomorrow.......


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Deb - good luck tomorrow hunny  

Cath - hope your day was not too hot, its been a scorcher! as for the ex - where do you want me to start about him!   

Cleo - hope Alfie settles with everything soon hun - you have all really been through it  

DH and i are off to Bury tomorrow for our wedding anniversary on thurs - will be back friday - be thinking of you all 

Em


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Helloz    Wow this heat is amazing, I love it   Hope that everyone else is ok? 

Sooty - have you got any fans?? I think that we may have one in the loft if you want one? 

Cleo - How worrying for you having to take Alfie to Scbu, is there no way you can sterilise the teats the hospital gave you and use them again? seems bloody ridiculous that you can't buy them anywhere. I hope that you have managed to find some suitable substitutes  

Debs - we are still in shock, still can't quite believe it to be honest. To say that i am scared is an understatement. During my last 7 m/c's it always goes wrong between 5-6 weeks and I never get to the scan and see a heartbeat. Last time I think that I was just over 7 weeks when I had a private scan and the sac showed a 5+ a few days embryo with no heartbeat, I never got any further than that. BUT I have never been pregnant on meds before so I just hope and pray that they make the difference and we get to see the little flutter on the screen      Good luck with your scan tomorrow xxx 

Cath - I hope that your aircon was working today? Are you getting really busy at the airport now?? Is the shop still going well and nice and busy?? 

Bhopes - thats hun    I hope that you are feeling ok and feeling ready to start tx'ing again   

Em - how did the shopping go?? I love shopping, havn't been for ages properly, keep shopping online!! Did you get anything nice    Have a great time in Bury for your anniversary hun  

Loui - oh hun i'm so sorry that you are having such a tough time at the moment, it is so hard to try and keep a positive attitude when you keep getting slapped in the face everytime you try and turn another corner    it is so hard hun, you need to come and talk to us more often and we'll help you keep your chin up   Have you heard from your friend who is on the frontline?? 

Shortie - not long now hun until you start stimming    i hope you find those injections easier  

Cvru - how are you doing hun?? 

Spangle - no more bloods for me hun now, just got to wait for the scan next week  

Jojo - tomorrow you will be able to say that you are getting married next month    how quick is that coming around!! you sound excited about your new dress, what is it like?? 

Lisa - how is your sickness now hun? has it eased at all?? I hope that you are feeling ok, really hope to be able to see you soon xxx 

I think that I've got everyone?? so so sorry if I've missed anyone.

Work was so busy today and it was very hard to concentrate properly   I am still worrying over every single twinge but i'm trying to think that they are positive twinges and its just bubsy burying even further in   

Well i have found a new yard to go to and we are moving on 26th July....just need to give my notice tomorrow, not looking forward to that at all   but its got to be done. The new place will be great and there will be a couple of people who will ride Cropi for me, for free   so it will save me a fortune, as long as she behaves herself of course   

ok gotta go and finish off our dinner,

lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Howdy everyone - cor init hot!!! 

Just had an emotional phonecall,  I sent my Nan a card with a copy of my scan photo in it and she just rang up crying shes so happy, shes 89 and shes already got a lot of great granchildren but she just keeps saying how special this little one is ....started me off with the crying too,  also this was the first scan photo she has even been given and she was so chuffed.

Debs - Good luck tomorrow hun   

Em - Have a lovely time in Bury for your anniverssary - how many years?  did you buy anyting nice?

Tricksy - How are you doing hun? It takes ages to sink in    My 1st scan was at 6+5 days will that be the same as yours? don't be surprised or worry if they have to do a dildo cam one as they did for me.  S has got a new nickname for me "Huey Luey"    I thought it was getting better but i was wrong!  Hope to see you soon too hun 

Sooty - I thought i was getting better but went back to my old ways last night hueying i think i've pulled a muscle as i've got some cramping today down one side i hope its nothing anymore sinister than that.

Cleo - Big hugs hun     You ave really been through the mill hunny  

Cath - Poor you with the polyester uniform  

Shortie - Aww hun thinking of you with the jabs  

Loui -    

Jo - Not long now hun - have you got everything organised?

B - did you see the match last night with Murray - brilliant !



Hi everyone else  
love Lisa


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

ah hun i'm sorry that you've started chucking up again   thats not good and not nice for you too be hurling again. I'm sure that you have just pulled a muscle, don't worry at all you are going to be fine   I think that they have booked my scan for too early   I will be 6 weeks 3 days next Thursday, I am so worried that they won't be able to see a heartbeat as we've got a late implanter   really worried. I have manged to get Si cover for work so he will be there with me, couldn't do it without him thats for sure. We can go out for a nice celebratory lunch afterwards


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs, Good luck today hun


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Debs thinking of you too good luck    .Yes i'll be about next week if not in hospital would be lovely to catch up.Tuesday would be a good day for me or if thats no good could always meet in Colchester thursday or friday as keith will be on nights but in bed asleep on those 2 days. x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs  - good luck for the scan.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Just popped in to say good luck Debs!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Debs - Good luck for today hun.

Tricksy - How are u feeling, any morning sicknes yet? My dress is black and white (more white though) long and flowing and I got it from Debenhams. http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_66851_1022300_-1.

Lisa - Your post had me welling up, awww bless her. How are u feeling? Not quite organised yet  Were going wedding ring hunting again at the weekend. We've still got to buy Dan and the boys suits and find something for Isaac, Still don't know how much the reception is going to cost us lol oh and the registry office only holds 20 people, we have 27, bloody health and saftey  so we have to have the little kids and an adult outside while the marriage goes on  But I don't think Isaac will know anything about it.

Em - So pleased I make u laugh  I try my best

 to every1 else, hope ur all enjoying the warm weather.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

That's a gorgeous dress JoJo.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> Bhopes - thats hun   I hope that you are feeling ok and feeling ready to start tx'ing again


Thanks Tricksy, to be honest I'm actually really bricking it! I keep worrying that this will go wrong or that will go wrong and there's me saying I'll be more relaxed about tx this time round, if only I can believe in what I say  How you feeling today?

Piepig - good luck for today honey 

JoJo - Lovely dress honey! Hope you sort out the reg office, there are always these niggles when organising your big day but on the day it will all be lovely 

Rekiklisa - sorry you're feeling poorly again, hope it eases quickly for you. 

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning,

Jojo - your dress is gorgeous   only 6 weeks to go now   that'll zoom round

I'm feeling a bit queasy today but to be honest i think that i'm winding myself up to it    I read a link from one of the threads on here last night about the develpment of the embryo and what it should be doing and blimey o'reilly its unreal how quickly it does develop. Just can't get it out of my head and stop worrying that I am going to m/c yet again   I am so scared of going to the scan next week and there just being a very small sac there with nothing in.....like i've had before   i'm still getting little crampings which i am not that worried about as there is lots of digging in going on down there, I am really tired as well but no proper symptoms at all, no sore boobs, no sickness (unless what I am feeling is not self induced!) nausea anything....now my Mum and Auntie both said that they had no symptoms at all either so fingers crossed it hereditary!!! 

I think that i'm going to be a bit of a worry pants until I get to 12 weeks....then hopefully we can relax a little 

Take care

Nikola xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Awww Tricksy hun  , I know just how u feel, I got my bfp 2 days b4 we went to Ibiza and all through the holiday I kept thinking "what if I miscarry again" you can send urself   and I'm afraid to tell u that the knicker checking never stops until u have ur little bundle in ur arms. But have as much chance as any1 to carry this little bundle for the full 9 months hunny. I hope and pray that all these drugs that ur still on help u keep this little 1. You might b 1 of these people who have a very uncomplicated pregnancies with no morning sickness.

Thank you all for the comments on the dress. I haven't told any1 (family, that is) that I've changed my dress, so it will b a surprise for every1  

Tricksy, if u ever need a chat, just give us a call.

Love to all Jo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon everyone!

Its soooooo hot. Alfie has gained weight!!!! 100g to be precise!!!                We had such a good night, he guzled his feeds and went straght back to sleep. So i managed a few zzzz's too! Mum here all week whch has been such a help, she's been washing and cleaning, cooking, don't know what 'll o when she goes. Dh's mum is coming next week though as they all think i need looking after because of my   breakdown last week. I managed a whole day yesterday wthout cryng  

Tricksy - hun, i hate to tell you but you wll never stop worrying. You've been through so much to get here and nothing will stop you worrying. I found early pregnancy particularly hard and then towards the end when i was in hosp alot. But you just have to take one day at a time. You are pregnant, you are on meds and being looked after. Its all bloody good hun!!! I could cry again, but happy tears for you!

Deb - would be lovely to see you hun. I'm here all the time as i can't get out as i can't drive. Good luck for today and the whole of this cycle            We have recieved so may pressies. Got a very wierd one yesterday that was delivered from my sil and bil. It came from baby bloomers and when i opened it it looked like a fake bouquet of flowers   hmm i thought, what will i do wth this as not my sort of thing at all. When i looked agan, all the flowers were rolled up baby clothes.  Realy lovely and unusual.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - sorry you are feeling sick again hun, the really do take it out of you. I felt sick for ages,  was never actually sick but gagged all the time. Not nice. Can't beleive you are 13 weeks now   time goes so quickly.

Sooty - hope you're not sufferng in the heat too much hun   . I'm feeling so much better no. I'm actually wearing a non maternity skirt today as my tummy has one down that much. I need some inbetweenie clothes now, as i don't fit in my summer clothes but maternity clothes are way too big. Hope the little one makes an appearance soon. 

Jojo - i am going to investgate your dress!!! Bet its lovely, how exciting.

Angel - how are you doing now hun?? I know how hard it is to say good bye to a doggy, do you get updates from the people who took him?

Bhopes - good luck for this cycle hun. There have been so many positive stories on here recently it must fill you with hope. 

Loui -  
       
I know that is not everyone but Alfie needs a feed.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Cleo, the link is in the post to Tricksy.  I'm so pleased that things are settling down with Alfie.  He's not going to b little for long, is he. Give him big hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Everyone  

Just had my barnet done....god it was hot in that hairdressers and all i kept thinking of was don't be sick, don't be sick 


Jo - Loving the dress hun     Are you getting married in Ipswich? what a shame about the registry office limiting your numbers......bluming health & safety     

Cleo - I really thought the sickness was on its way out,  Great that little Alfie is putting the weight on, you must be so relieved hun and well done for no tears too glad everyones looking after you    i've seen those bouquets there really unique arn't they.

Tricksy - I hate to tell you this hun but i'm past 12 weeks now and still a worry pants    but i know exactly how you feel hun,  You know how i felt before my 1st scan i was a right neurotic mess, then again on all my scans since ,  as you cannot get the past experiences out of your head but like you my past pg was a natural one no drugs,  your on everything you need to support this pregnancy its all different this time hun - your gonna be fine,  oh by the way one of the major symptoms is tiredness so you have got symptoms hun plus my nausea started just before my 6.5 week scan,  You know where i am if you want to chat hun just give me a call.

B - Aww hun i know how you feel,  I'm great at dishing out advise to everyone else and then when it comes to yourself it all goes a bit wrong,  you'll be fine hun its different this time and we are all here for you  

Debs - hope all went well today  

Sooty - I bet your uncomfortable hun - big hugs  

love Lisa xxxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Tricksy - so pleased to hear your news. We have been away for a couple of days at a friends wedding and I managed to badger DH to get his ipod on the internet so I could see your posting but I had no idea how to reply! Such fantastic news. I'm really pleased with you. Roll on your scan to try and settle your worry a bit although I'm sure like Cleo said you will be nervous all pregnancy (cos it's the same for 'normal' pregnancies!).

Cleo - again, fantastic news that you have found out why Alfie was not feeding properly and he is now putting on weight. Baby blues are tough going especially when you feel like you should be over the moon. The drop in pregnancy hormones puts everyone on a real downer plus having a c-section means you can't do as much physically or drive but it will get better and family help is a real bonus isnt it!

Lisa - sorry to hear you're feeling sick again, what a nightmare - this heat can't be helping you. I hope you like your new haircut and it was worth the suffering!

Jojo - beautiful dress. 6 weeks isn't long now is it! Exciting

Debs - how did things go today? Hope everything is progressing well

Sooty - not good time to be heavily pregnant hey?! I hope that your little bundle of joy makes an appearance soon for you.

Shortie - not long til stimming now, it's your baseline scan tomorrow isn't it? he next couple of weeks will fly by with regular scans. Big hugs

Hi to everyone else that I have missed. We are going away for a couple of nights for our wedding anniversary on Friday so really looking forward to that. We are going for a spa break for a couple of nights which will be fantastic to kick back and relax for a bit. I start down reging injections on Sunday. Got to do them for 5 weeks! Don't know how I will cope with that but it's got to be done. Planned FET 10th or 12th August. I'm thinking 10th as we only have two and so I can't see them getting to blast. Who are our success stories for FET so you can keep my hope ignited?!

Hope everyone is coping ok with the heat - would be nice to be outside in it hey?! We had a friends wedding yesterday and it was just a bit too hot for the photos! We were staying at the hotel so nipped back to our room after the photos for a cold shower before the meal!   I've got to dash to cook dinner now... I was told last week to eliminate wheat and cut down/eliminate cows milk from my diet and it's a bit of a nightmare! Loads of things have what in it and I really fancy a nice seedy roll  

C xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all, being a bit of a wally and am all    scan today showed lining was 8mm so we have been given the go-ahead for transfer on monday, but now I am worried cos on my first cycle when we had the chem preg my lining was 7.7mm at this stage and I always felt that perhaps the chem preg was cos the lining wasn't thick enough for the embies, on the last cycle at this stage it was 11mm so loads better.  I know you're all going to tell me that 8mm is fine, and the probable reason for my chem preg was the raised NKs I have, but I just feel so down and negative about it all now.  Was trying so hard to be more relaxed about this cycle, and now I think perhaps I should have been more proactive and been on the EPO, coenzyme q10 and protein shake like last time    have started them all now, but only 5 days till transfer.  Also knowing that DH probably won't be able to come to transfer with me cos he is on nights makes me feel even worse (he missed transfer on the 1st cycle cos of working nights and i feel like history is repeating itself), i don't know if I'll cope alone I'm such a wreck today.

Cleo - you sound sooooo much happier than you were, and well done Alfie for putting on weight     i've seen those bouquet things they are fab, was gonna get my sister a nappy one when she has her bubs.  Shall I sort out with you next week when you might like a visitor then so you can see how you feel.

cvru - hope you had a nice time at the wedding!  5 weeks DR is a nightmare, I've been there and its not fun and it drags forever.  why do you have to do 5 weeks?  I did it cos it was over christmas and the clinic was shut.

Jojo - that dress is beautiful!!  Not long now.  Hope you have some success with the ring shopping.

Lisa - hope you're happy with the haircut, must be horrible still being sick all the time  

Sooty - Tues would be fine, or thurs meeting in town.  DH is also on nights next week so anything that gets me out the house is good, hate creeping around trying not to wake him.

Tricksy - I'm sure symptoms will kick in soon when you least want them   You have to keep   this is so different from your previous experiences, you have all that medication to help this time.  Come on Tricksy bean grow big and strong for your mummy     

Em - I know you are not reading this as you are hopefully having a fab time in Bury, but happy anniversary for tomorrow xxx

Bhopes - It is very hard to stay positive when you have had a bad experience, but try not to get too caught up in what happened before (I know I'm a fine one to speak, but do as I say and not as I do   )

Sunnie - not seen you on here much recently hope you are OK

Cath - supposed to be cooling down towards the end of week, bet you cant wait eh!

Shelley - Hope you're having a fab holiday

Shortie - is it scan tomorrow or fri  goodluck

Love to everyone I've missed xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Quick question....have any of you had feelings of faintness??

Si just had to come and rescue me from Tesco, I really thought that I was going to pass out/ I've had it on and off most of the day but it got worse just as I was coming out of Tesco   I have drunk plenty today but not eaten a great day so I am wondering if its that?? 

off to do some investigation, back in a bit


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy _ i had that when i was pregnant in jan, it was my first symptom.....


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just realised that may not fill you with hope after our outcome last time, but this was before things started to go wrong so I reckon its a good sign...shows those pregnancy hormones are kicking in


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

That was my very first thought hun   I've just had a search around though and i think that its not an uncommon symptom. Fingers crossed  thanks hun


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

JOjo - what a beautful dress hun.   

Piepig - hun, stop  doing this to yourself. You still have time for your lining to grow. I have no idea what mine was when i fell pregnant both times. Can you get a friend to go to transfer with you, or a relative? Here are some positives for you            to boost you up!

Tricksy - wooohooooo, the worse you feel the better it is!!! Sorry you are feeling rough hun, but you know what i mean.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
hope you are all OK.  I haven't managed to come on for a few days as I had my youngest sister and neice visiting for a long weekend and then it was really busy in work yesterday - have just been catching up with all your news.

Tricksy -             fantastic news on your blood result hun.  TBH I was dreading coming on here tonight as it is just getting harder for me to read when friend's IVF's do not work out and it is so nice to read some unexpected good news - I am really pleased for you - it must have been a horrible few days for you over the weekend but sounds like the little bean is a fighter.  Will keep all crossed now till your scan date and that the medication makes all the difference for you     .  Glad that you have found a new yard for Cropi - you don't need that stress with the current yard owner at the moment  .

Emma - happy wedding anniversary for tomorrow    - have a lovely time in Bury.

Caroline - hope you have a nice wedding anniversary this weekend too  .  Good luck with the down regging    .

Shelley - hope you're having a nice holiday  

Cleo - I was sorry to read that little Alfie has not had proper follow up care from the hospital     - you put your faith in the 'experts' and it is sad to read that they did not look after you both properly.  I am glad they sorted you out at SCBU and so pleased that he is now feeding up well with the new teats and all is OK  

Debs - really glad you had a nice holiday.  Sorry your scan did not go as well as hoped  but there is still plenty of time for your lining to get even thicker, especially if you think how quickly it can thicken on IVF cycles (even though 8 mm is fine) - sending you lots of     for the next few days.

Lisa - loved your scan picture - it must have been lovely for your nan to feel like that  .  Hope your sickness goes soon too.

Bhopes - sounds a good plan for your tx now that you have heard from the immunologist.  How long until you start now then?  I have to say that although all IVF cycles are stressful it is a bit easier after the first time as you know what you are doing IYKWIM and are more prepared for everything - sending you lots of  

Kitty - sounds like you had a lovely birthday.

Loui - sorry you are still having a hard time at the moment     - if it is any consolation I still check my temperature every month to see if I have ovulated even though I know that there is absolutely no chance for me at all with both egg quality and immune issues for me.  It is just a horrible situation and we are here if you need us.

JoJo - sounds like you have found a much nicer wedding dress on your shopping trip - it looks lovely.  Good luck wedding ring hunting this weekend.

Sooty - 7 days to go hun!   

Shortie - how are you getting on?

Hello to everyone else, - must dash but will try and not leave it so long this time (although know I always say that!),

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I think I'm gonna cancel the cycle, I can't do this


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Piepig - sorry to hear you are feeling so rubbish. Don't loose faith though - have a chat with Isis tomorrow and see what they say?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - hun, you can do this. Just because certain things happened last time it does not mean they will happen again. I know its hard, but you can't give up        There is no reason why you won't get a BFP and keep it. You are on all the right drugs and everything is going fine. I wish i could inject you with some PMA!!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - Please don't cancel hun i know its scarey but you can do its just seems overwhelming at the moment,  your lining is fine everythng will be fine        like i said the drugs are different this time the cycle is different.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - hun, i'm sorry   went straight on ** to see if you were on there and forgot to answer your post   please please stop worrying about your lining, that is absolutley great and more than adequate for little beanies to to bury into   Have you got anyone to come with you on Monday?? I'm free if you want company? Really mean that, a genuine offer hun   Debs don't you dare cancel.....let me come with you xxx


Cleo - thanks hun, i know what you mean. I'm still dizzy, even sitting down. Si is waiting on me tonight, bless him. Fingers crossed its a good sign....it does seem to be   

Rachel - thanks hun, great to see you back on here. Sounds like you've had a busy weekend and week   Hope to see you soon, its been ages since I saw you


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricsky I had dizzy spells too.Try and eat little but often.Also if possible lie down and get your feet up.Quite often it due to low blood pressure but thats nothing to worry about.Mine has been on the low side the whole way through.When I spoke to my midwife in the early months about it she told me to listen to my body and sit down when I felt like that.She said having a slightly low blood pressure is nothing to worry about xx
My book says Faitness is a feeling of dizziness or vertigo that comes on suddenly making you unsteady on your feet.You may feel faint if you stand up ttoo quickly or if you have been on your feet too long,especially in hot weather.
WHY IT HAPPENS A combination of a lack of blood supply to the brain,often caused by pooling of the blood in the legs and feet when standing and the demands of the uterus for an incresed blood supply
WHAT CAN BE DONE Try not to stand for long periods.Always sit or lie done when you feel dizzy.Dont get up suddenly from sitting or get out of a hot bath toquickly.Keep cool in hot weather.If you feel dizzy bend your head between your knees or lie down with your feet higher than your head.
RISK TO BABY. None at all.
All totally normal hun just another preggie symptom xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sooty - that is wonderful, thanks hun   I have been very hot at work today, my blood pressure is normally on the low side anyway. It got worse after I left work.....I went to the yard and did Cropi, gave my notice into Yard Owner (was shaking I was so worried) then nipped in to see my friend, she wasn't in so went to let the other lady know that i wouldn't be going to her yard although I really liked it, then went back to my friends and followed her around her yard and went with her to get her horse in....then went to Tesco and got a trolley full of shopping...stood in the queue for 5 mins waiting for the dozy bird infront to get a void done....was feeling steadily worse and worse so being on my feet does make sense...thanks hun   very reassuring


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Get your feet hun you need a rest.Get the ice lollys out too if you need to cool down and a fan.It has been so hot.I also find shopping the worse thing ever in Asda.Keith has only let me go a couple of times on my own in the last 8 months.I'm going to miss that,plus he wouldn't let me hoover either.I ahve only started hoovering in last week as I want to start labour off  

Debs you mustn't cancel hun i'm sure your linning will be fine.I'm free on Monday too if you want some extra moral support with Tricksy.Also tuesday would you rather I come to Ipswich as I really dont want you overdoing it.Could always pop into town and have lunch or something.Totally up to you xxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm surprised that went through had a tantrem a moment ago and stamped on my modem.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

sooty30 said:


> I'm surprised that went through had a tantrem a moment ago and stamped on my modem.


If in doubt wack it!!!!!


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

or turn it off and on again!!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

It's totally buggered.It rattles now   .I'll be getting another one next week when sky gets rounds to sending it to me but will be gutted if I can't get on line again if it gets delayed.
The turning on and off doesn't work have tryed that several times a day for months.Aol is so slow in my house and it's a newish laptop.Think I have knocked the life out of it  Better that than the laptop


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sooty - have you learnt to copy your posts before you hit the post button incase you get the dreaded page can not be displayed thing....if i've been typing a reply for some time it often does that...I normally remember to do it at the last minute!! real pain in the butt


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy How do I do that?I'm hoping once I change internet provider it wont be so bad.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs -    Speak to Bourne before you do anything like cancel the cycle. It must be incredibly hard, having all that worry about making sure everything is right, but you have great docs at Bourne and they won't tell you to go ahead if they don't think there's a good chance of it working. If your et is after lunch on Monday I could take you. I'm off nights but am up by 12.30. 

Tricksy - faintness is a great sign   Hope you're getting lots of rest now. Must be a relief to have handed your notice in at the yard now. 

Cvru - 5 weeks of d/r      

Shortie - how are you doing?

Em - Happy Anniversary for tomorrow. Have a lovely day out. 

Cleo - great that Alfie has put on some weight. 

Sooty - how are you in all this heat? A friend in our village was due today and is really suffering. 

Lisa - forgot to say how sweet your nan sounds. 

Rachel - sounds like a v busy weekend. Hope work isn't too manic for you? Do you fancy another walk sometime (when it's cooled down a bit)? 

Little Mo - how's things with you and your boys?

JoJo - do the registrars allow the door to the room to be open so anyone outside can still see in? It's a shame they have the limit just below what you need. 

I'm sure I've forgotten someone, or more than one, so hello and hope you're ok. Just trying to wind down so I can get a decent nights sleep. It's my first morning at the school in Braintree tomorrow and I have to be there at 7.30 to start the chocolate cooling (can't leave it later in this weather) and get everything set up. I've really enjoyed doing it in the past but that was as much to do with the teacher as she's a great laugh. Different teacher this year though as the usual one is on an exchange to Australia for a year. I've offered to do one for her school there.......

Right, my bed is calling. Catch you all soon.

Cathie x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all sorry not been on. had a scare with comp. Tried to put my b day photos on so i could put some on ** and lost the lot. So i lost the plot. I'd had such a lovely weekend and was gutted i'd lost all my photos but a clever man in the computer shop found them the next day for me! Hooray!
Sadly i didn't get the best b day pres as af arrived today so back to accupunture tom, but dh did get me a beautiful ring for my b day and dad got me a wiiiiiiiiii! But it's been too hot to play with it yet.

tricksy thrilled with your news

debs don't give up 

Lisa lovely story about your nan

loui I know what you mean. every month another dissapointment.  

Hi to everyone else. 

Could cleo or some one pm me cleo's address please thanks. 

What date is the next meet? hope to see you all then

Lots of love kittyx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ok, I think  i'm Ok again, yesterday was a huge wobble and it didn't help DH totally forgetting I'd even been for a scan - he almost ended up on the futon!  We were talking till the early hours with lots of tears etc and I think we are going to continue.  Just   this is the right decision.  Thanks so much for all your support (esp Tricksy on ** last night)  it means the world to us that we have people we can fall back on when it gets tough.  DH is gonna try and find out today if he can do anything about his nights so he can come to ET, but if not I may well take one of your up on your offer of company is thats Ok cos I really don't think I can do it alone, the only friend who knows (other than you guys) will be in Italy and we haven't told any family either.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs      I'm glad that you talked to J last night.....did you do what I suggested to ease your frustration   it does help to shout/scream/holler/cry, and just for the record I still think that your sister is a cowbag   its no good keeping our emotions in....they just store up for problems later  I'm always here if you need to talk or a hand to help you....You have 3 offers now of someone to go with you so try not to worry xxxx 

Sunnieflower - hope that you are ok hun?? 

Kitty - sorry af turned up hun, what a   glad you got your computer sorted out, that would of been terrible losing all of your pics. Sorry i've forgotten to send you Cleo's address, i'll do it right now....done   

Cath - what are you doing at the school 

Sooty - type you post out, when you have finished press Control and A at the same time, the text will all highlight blue, right click and click on copy. Then press post...if it all goes pear shaped just get a fresh reply box, click in it and press Control and V and walllaaahhh it will all come back again   

Cleo - how is Alfie doing today hun?? and how are YOU?? hope that you are feeling a little better, make the most of your Mum's help and your mil's next week  

How is everyone else this morning?? I didn't sleep very well again last night and I'm feeling dizzy again this morning. Was ok until I left home and went to do Cropi. I'm at work now and got a loaf of bread on the way so just had a couple of bits of toast...not helped much yet....maybe i need another cuppa   

ok back in a bit

lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









8th July - Sootys baby due -









9th July - Tricksy 1st Scan









17th July - Shortie egg collection









20th July - Shortie egg transfer









22nd July - Sootys Birthday









Lisa's Midwife Appt









30th July - Our Monthly meet up, normal time, normal place









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









15th August - Jojo gets married!!!!









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









18th August - Lisa 20 week scan









25th August - Cath's Wedding Anniversary









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









9th October - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby going on holibobs









14th November - Sunnieflowers 1st Wedding Anniversary









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









12th December - Em going on her Christmas Cruise









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party
















28th March - Isaac's 2nd Birthday









10th April - Faith's 3rd Birthday









14th April - Tricksy 40th Birthday
















17th April - Sunnieflowers Birthday









7th May - Lisa's Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









21st June - Alfies 1st Birthday









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









26th June - Kitty's Birthday









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

           

Alfie wasn't a sleepy baby last night!   I think he was soooo hot, we had on 2 fans and all the windows open and it was still 26 degrees in our room. Wew have a little egg that glows with differeent colours, its always red at the moment with an unhappy face as its sooooo blming hot. Hope it cools down soon.

Deb - glad you and dh had a chat hun. What are men like?? I think i've told you b4 about my 2nd cycle when dh didn't come to transfer but only ttold me on the morning   DH always left all tx things up to me as he sad it was my body going through it. I got sooo annoyed.  Transfer on monday and then you will be PUPO!!!!!          We all know how stressful tx is and remember we are all here for you.    Text me next wk when you want to come over. I will warn you that my MIL is here  next week  

Tricksy - sorry to hear you are still feeling unwell, you take it easy and drink plenty of water.   Thnk you may be feeling unwell for quite a while, but i'm guessing you don't care   as you're pregnant....woooohooooo!!!!


Richgt gotta jump in the shower as jULAI IS COMING OVER SHORTLY.

lOVE TO ALL
cLEO XXXXXXXXXXX

sORRY ABOUT THE CAPS BUT MY SCREEN STILL JUMPS ALL OVER THE PLACE AND I CAN'T READ WHAT 'VE PUT. tRICKSY DID YOURS EVER GET SORTED OUT??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - i sorted mine by using compatibility mode. On the right hand side of your screen up the top, not sure if its PAGE or TOOLS (not got IE8 on this pooter) there is a compatability mode, click on that and it should sort it.   i've sent you a text hun


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning everyone

Cleo - Poor Alfie it must be really hard in this heat and for you trying to keep the bedroom cool - what is the temp they should be sleeping in?  been listening on the doppler............amazing!!!!  

Debs - Glad your feeling better today hun and more positive,  its natural to have these major wobbles before treatment i know i had one before this one and felt like backing out i just didn't feel strong enough to go through it again but you find the strength hun and it'll all be fine.

Tricksy - Sorry your still feeling dizzy hun, you take it easy and keep eating and drinking and don't go doing too much  
Can you put a couple of dates on for me hun 22.7.09 - midwife appt, 18.8.09 - 20 week scan  

Sooty - Not long now hun     Hope your ok and not getting too uncomfortable

Kitty - Glad you got your photos recovered,  when are you putting them on **?  Sorry about AF hun    good luck with acupuncture today  

Cath - What are you doing at the school then? is it primary or senior?

Rachel -  I wondered where you were    Glad you had a good time with your sister and niece - is that your niece that DH has a photo of on **?

CVRU - Ohhhh 5 weeks d/regging what a drag for you whys that is it to fit into Isis schedule i had it in my mind that yours was a FET this time?  Happy Anniversary for this weekend 

Em - Hope your having a nice anniversary too 

Shortie - Hope your ok hun with the jabs  

Right gotta eat
Laters
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, thank you for letting me come over today with my huge baby! Alfie is the most gorgeous little fella! He is beautiful!! (Sorry for not reading my message, phone was dead - hope we were not in the way, I felt really bad as Alex was being noisy and you needed to concentrate - SORRY!!  )

Righto, will be back on later to do personals, but in the mean time Debs, hope you are feeling a bit brighter about things today hun. Hopefully yesterday was just a one off and you feel strong enough to carry on  

Ems, Happy Anniversary to you and DH. Hope you are having a lovely day xxx

Tricksy, how are you feeling today? Hope you are continuing to stay positive, hopefully this week goes quickly for you and you can see your lovely baby at the scan next week.

Lisa, how are things with you? Sorry the chucking up is continuing. Isn't it strange how some people get symptoms and others don't? I did not get any sickness with either of mine. Hope it stops soon.

Sunnie, where are you? Hope you and DH are okay xxx

Will be back later xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - i've added your dates hun  

I'm still a little light headed, not quite so dizzy. Nipped to Sainsburys and got some lunch that i shovelled down my neck    I think that I am going to have to slow down a little and start learning to leave things until tomorrow   I do feel 'happier' now i know that its not unusual and certainly not a bad symptom to have so thats good.

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - glad you've talked things through with dh and you're moving forward with the tx. 

Tricksy - try something a little sweet to up your sugar levels if you feel faint again. Something like nuts/seeds/bananas are better for longer term sugar levels, but if you're faint a quick hit can't hurt. Ice cream is good  

Cleo - sorry Alfie is finding the temperature difficult We've got a portable aircon unit that works wonders. It was about £70 from homebase so not cheap but it means I can still function in the chocolate kitchen in the summer. I'd offer to lend it to you but need it for the shop and for tomorrow's school sessions. 

Lisa - the doppler sounds fab. 

Heelo everyone else. It's too hot to type properly   I've been teaching year 9s to make chocolate this morning. Thankfully it was only one session instead of the two they'd booked but I have two tomorrow. It's so hard to get anything to set in this temp and teenagers just don't listen when you tell them not to keep opening the fridge/freezer door. They were so bad the freezer defrosted in half an hour! Going to chill with my book in the garden now as the early start has done me in.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - I have an aircon unit that you would be more than welcome to borrow, didn't even think of that, good thinking Cath xx 

Cath - i've put some drinks in my car, along with a packet of peanuts and some crisps.....there may even be a packet of Percy Pigs hidden somewhere


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - sounds like you are all sorted!!  Will you add my ET date to the list....6th July

Cleo - the heat must be a nightmare, supposed to cool down soon though so hopefully that'll make things better.  Look forward to seeing you next week!

Cath - hope the choc session goes well tomorrow....the kids should be banned from touching the freezer.

just heard from Mr ******* that I have to start my clexane and prednisolone tomorrow.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All, 

Just a quickie from me, keep meaning to do personals but don't seem to get a minute! Hopefully catch up tomorrow. Had my baseline this morning, all good, although they couldn't find my right ovary to begin with   it was hiding behind my intestine....well of course  ! Ken is everso gentle isn't he! So I start the gonal F tomorrow eve, a tad worried about that as you have to 'prep' it first, but will be brain picking tomorrow  . DF is away after tonight for the weekend on a stag do so I am enjoying a glass of wine right now with him, as I figured it's not best to get sloshed while growing eggies  . 

Ciao for now! xx

ps - I have just witnessed his cheerleader outfit for the stag do - he looks stunning


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Just a quicky to say I am reading and thinking of you all.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shortie - great news hon, do you have the gonal-f pen?  if so am happy to help with any advice


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks Debs - Just little things like I'm sure I've heard it's best to take the pen outta the fridge 30mins before but the instructions don't mention that, and also, will I be as much of a wimp with the Gonal F as I have been with the Buserelin?   . Thats gone down to 0.25ml now, so shouldn't be as bad. I am going to try and do it myself while DF is away, its too inconvenient to get other people involved, although my midwife friend is going to chelp me with the first Gonal F one tomorrow eve - just to make sure I do it right! Don't want to be on my own and have no one to ask! Glad you and DH had a chat and you are not abandoning this cycle, things get too much sometimes I know, but I cannot imagine what you've been through. My DF forgot what time my scan was today - and failed to ask how I got on  . But then I called his work to speak to one of his colleagues and didn't realise it was actually him I was speaking to   Whoops! Think I got him back  .


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shortie - i kept my pen at room temp (it only needs to be fridged if not being used for a month), might make it better as you will not be injecting something cold. remember to prime the pen on first use (first click of the dial) but then after that just dial up and inject with no prep needed at all. i didn't find the gonal-f injections at all painful, its a very fine needle (I can't compare to buserelin as never used it). I assume you'll be jabbing in the tummy as thats the best place.

there is a good clip on here http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/resources/gonal-frffpen.jsp

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you! That video is really helpful.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Shortiesmith are you on Gonal F or Puregon - I will be having Gonal F next time and thought you do not need to put this in the fridge and I thought the pen was for Puregon - am I missing something?

Thanks x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I used Gonal F on my last cycle and it does come in a prefilled pen. Very very easy to use and administer, you only need to prime it one when you start the new pen and the needle is very fine, mine didn't hurt at all, infact I hardly felt them. I did keep mine in the fridge though as Isis kept theirs in the fridge   best to check if you are not sure. I often forgot to take it out of the fridge beforehand and had no probs at all.

My best mate rang me at 6 last night and she's in labour   She had a huge bleed yesterday lunchtime and obviously went to the hospital. They said that they needed to induce her as they were not sure what was happening with her placenta and baby needed to come out. When they went to give her the gel she was already 1-2cm dilated so had started on her own, they still gave her the gel though and broke her waters at 9 last night (very painful apparently  ) She has now had an epidural and is almost there, very exciting. This is the friend who I was going to be a birthing partner for but we had a chat a little while ago and decided it was probably best if it was just her partner who was with her.....I was happy with that as I was not sure what position we would be in with regards to the ivf. 

I'm still feeling a little dizzy most of the time and very dizzy if I move too quick!.....find it quite comforting in a bizarre way     

ok back to work, only a short one today....not sure what I'm doing when I finish work at 11.30.......hospital to see mate or Mums to see my Auntie who is over from NZ  

Have a good day everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Spangle - I think you can get a pen for both gonal-f and puregon.  Gonal-F doesn't need to be kept in the fridge....it is fine at room temp for 30 days.  If longer than 30 days then needs to be fridged and then OK until expiry.  When do you start?

Tricksy - how exciting for your friend!!!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

What a hot and uncomfortable night  .Feeling so grumpy this morning  Feels like it's going to be another hot one xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

She's had her baby!!!!    

Harry was born at 8.27am, safe and sound, so so happy for them both.....can't wait to go and see them later :O)


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricsky that is great news,I'm glad they both are ok xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - great news on your friends baby. 

Sooty - poor you having to cope with this heat at the moment. Are you near enough to the sea to get a nice breeze?

Lisa - how are you enjoying your day off? 

Hello everyone else. Will ocme back for a proper catch up later. Couldn't drop off again last night so only had about 4 hours sleep. Am a bit annoyed at the school I went to as they cancelled another session today, 3 hours before it was due to start and after I'd lugged enough stuff for 30 kids in. It's nice to be home early as I'm going to have a snooze but I've wasted so much time prepping I'm shattered.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - your friend must be so pleased!! Glad Harry is here safe and sound, lovely name too. Glad you're still feeling rough, iykwim.       

Cath  - you could come and do my night feeds if you're not sleepng anayway


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Peeps

Whooooohoooooooo its Friday     

Good news - Got my results back from my nucual screening test and bloods and scan show that baby is not at high risk for Downs.

Think as well that i am just starting to feel better (whisper, whisper as last time i said this had a rematch with Shanks)


Tricksy - Great news about your bezzie mate lovely news     know exactly what you mean about symptoms being comforting how ever horrible they are

Sooty - Hope its your turn soon hun you must be feeling it in this heat  

Cath - What a pain in the butt that school letting you down at such short notice  

Hi everyone
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all

off to do my first ever clexane in 30mins! wish me luck!

Dh has managed to change his shift on sunday night so he's on a twilight (only till 2am) so he's gonna come with me, but thanks again everyone who offered to come and hold my hand.

Wore some very uncomfortable shoes today, just ordinary flats but for some reason they really rubbed on my little toes, couldn't wait to get home and get them off, but then my boss asked if I could stay for some overtime and as we need the money I couldn't really refuse....have feet soaking in a bowl of warm water now though 

Tricksy - congrats to your friend. Hope they are all doing well

Lisa - fantastic that the screening came back not high risk and that you are starting to feel better will only say in quietly so I don't jinx you!

Sooty - feeling a bit cooler this evening so hope you are more comfortable. shall i give you a call tuesday about coming over? don't know if i have your number? have someone coming over in the am to collect some furniture so will probably be pm if thats ok?

Cath - how rude of the school to let you down like that, a bit more notice would be nice!

back later.....gotta start psyching myself up to jab...last synarel tonight as well so thats a relief.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Phew, done it, it stings a bit though so having to use a lot of will power not to rub it.  Think I'm gonna be black and blue all over after the first few!
  
Shortie - have you done your first jab yet? hope it went well.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - glad dh managed to change his shift hun, that must make you feel loads better. Woohooo first clexane done then! I for one am glad its cooled down. I slept downstairs with Alfie last night as t was so hot in the bedroom. 


Hi to everyone else. I have been doing all the night feeds as dh has to get up for work. He does the last one of the eveneing, usually around 10.30. I'm bloody knackered, so pleased its the wkend and dh can do the night feeds tonight. Bet i wake up anyway.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Well done PiePig! Hope the first one was the hardest and they subsequent injections will be a piece of cake! Ouch, I hate it when shoes rub! I am mostly wearing flip flops these days, it is going to be hard wearing normal shoes again!

Cathie, how crap that the school cancelled! I hope you get some decent sleep tonight. Did the dogs go mad in the storm last night? How is DH getting on with the cafe? I hope it is everything you imagined it would be, and more.

Lisa, good news! I hope we don't all jinx it! And good news Tricksy that you are still feeling bad lol!

Cleo, I hope you get some lovely uninterrupted sleep this weekend. You are doing a great job but you do need to get your rest. Have now sorted out the rest of the bits and found the present - are you free any time next week, will just drop them round (and not outstay my welcome as before lol!)

Sorry for no more personals. Alex is sobbing at the moment so I need to go and sort him out. He has not been himself today or yesterday, crying and not sleeping well which is very unlike him. I am hoping it is just the weather or teeth or something. I took him out for a ride in the car last night and ended up in Tesco's at 10.30 where he refused to go to sleep. I wish he could talk and tell me what is wrong!

Anyway, have a lovely weekend everyone. I am sorry for lack of personals xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

My you lot can talk, we were only away for 2days  

Little Moo Moo - hope Alex settles soon, is is sooooo hot and muggy hun and i know what you mean about wishing they could talk 

Cleo - enjoy your dh helping out hunny - i had to do it all cos my basterward ex left me when B was 3weeks old - think i have been trying to catch up on the lack of sleep i had then over the last 15years 

Debs - you are a worrier my love - but i admire your honesty and am glad you know you will always have support, anytime - so pleased you are going ahead and that dh can be with you, that will help sweetie  

Lisa (Huey) - fanbloodytastic news about your bloods hun, what a releif 

Tricksy - sounds like your dizziness is a good sign hun 

Rachel - is it your birthday tomorrow?

Right must dash, got loads to do since getting home - had a fab time in Bury and a lovely anniversay - no period this time like on my wedding day, so it was alot more romantic - if you know what i mean 

Two things - there is a Sing a long a Abba on friday 9th October at Ipswich Regent - who wants to come form an orderly que please   or

Vagina Monologues on Monday 19th October - not sure what thats about - may need to take a peak on www.vaginamonologues.co.uk 

Love to all
Ta ta

Emms 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - me me me me me please? Did you have a good anniversary?

Cleo - will happily come and do night feeds if this carries on. 

Litt Mo - hope Alex is calmer now. 

Lisa - hope shanks has been stood up tonight.

Debs - congrats on getting first clexane done. 

What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Em, of course I will come to Abba! I saw that too and thought WOW - ANOTHER NIGHT OF CRAZY SINGING!! Count me in! Glad you had a lovely anniversary, did you take the fitball?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yay Julia - the diva is back! Wouldn't be the same without your singing   Debs - dare you brave another night? Anyone else?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

You lot are mental    

Morning everyone, hope that you are all ok?? 

Debs - so glad that dh has managed to change his shifts and he can now come with you  

Em - sounds like you had a lovely few days away  

Cath - Hope that you are ok and the shop is nice and busy  

Julia - how is Alex this morning?

Cleo - Hope that you've managed to get some sleep hun   hope to see you tomorrow if you are up to it 

Lisa - fanfriggingtastic news   you must be relieved to have everything come back ok

Sooty - come on hun have your baby   i am not convinced that you are having a girl, Sarah and Cleo both had similar horrendous pregnancys and both had a boy. yours has been pretty good so I reckon its got to be a girl in there  



We went out for a lovely meal last night with my Auntie, cousin & Mum. had a really nice time, was shattered when I got home though so headed straight up to bed  

I went to see Harry yesterday afternoon for a very quick visit and he is totally and utterly scrumptious, had a little cuddle and hopefully we will nip in and see him today as well. I have got some pics that I will put on ** later, once i've checked with Sarah its ok. 

Si is snoring his head off upstairs, I hope he manages to have a lay in today, he needs to catch up on some sleep....I'm hoping that he'll fancy going out for a drive later, I really fancy driving up to Aldborough and going to get some fish and chips and sit on the beach munching   

My dizzyness is not too bad, it was more constant yesterday but not too severe....its like the feeling you get when you have been on a boat and then get on dry land and the ground still feels like its moving, its really strange. Also had one moment of nausea that went as quickly as it came, I am hoping and praying that these are good signs    

I did a very stupid thing yesterday afternoon   I did another pee stick   I just wanted confirmation that everything was going ok. I had one left in the house, a clear blue digital indicator.......it came up pregnant pretty quickly but took ages for the weeks thing to come up and it only came up with 1-2 weeks, which did freak me out as I thought it should be 2-3 week. I had a little panic and tried to reason with myself....No1 I had tested in the afternoon, No2 those indicators are only 76% accurate and No3 as I had a late implanter that might be right as my levels were so low on test day, but did rise ok over the next 4 days. I am not going to do any more tests and will just had to wait until Thursday. I am terrified about the scan but in the back of my mind I have a good feeling so I am clinging onto that and hoping and praying that its right.

Ok I need to drink my tea and go and find some food  

Lots of Love to everyone and I'll be back later xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy- those clearblue indicator tests cause more stress i think, i've read loads of posts from people where they haven't changed when they should have done.  I don't think they are very accurate at all!

got a little red spot where i did my clexane yesterday, came up about an hour after doing it, hope that is normal??

new neighbours moving in today  

sooty - ignore nikola, hold off till after tues to have bubs, i want to come and visit first!

cleo - hope you had a nice relaxing night with R doing the feeds!

Cath/Julia/Em - thinking about the abba thing.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - I know that you are right hun, so many people have had stress caused by the indicators. Its gone now so no more can be done   I've just go t to hope that all of the little symptoms are a good sign and   that Thursday shows us a little fluttering    With regards to the clexane, yes a red patch is totally normal. Not sure what i did the other night but i have got a huge bruise from one of mine, its really sore.....it just happens sometimes. I will be able to give you a true comparison on the old clexane to new clexane tonight as my new lot are the old type and i start them tonight so I will let you know


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy -            for you and beany!  That flutter will be there and it'll be amazing


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Lisa -   Brilliant news on your test results   and also that, dare I say it, you are feeling a little better now.  Yes - it is my niece in DH's photo - there is a story behind that which I'll fill you in on when we next catch up!

Debs -    sorry to hear you have been feeling so worried about this cycle but that is really great your DH has changed his shifts so he can be with you for the transfer on Monday (lots of      if I don't post before then too).  Hope you are OK now and well done for the clexane - I always find it stings a lot after for a few minutes.

Tricksy - great news about your friend.  I am sure all this dizziness is a good sign   and as you said, lots of reasons not to read too much into the result of your test.  Not long to wait till your scan either - it seems to be coming around really quickly.

Cath - it would be lovely to meet up for another walk soon - just let me know a couple of dates which are good for you - I'm not able to take Choccy running with me at the moment as he gets far too hot with his furry coat so a nice walk with your girls is just what he needs.

Emma - glad you had a nice anniversary, and yes - it is today - thank's for thinking of me!  

Cleo - hope Alfie is doing OK - have you sorted out some air con now?

Shortie - good luck for you over the next few days with your stimming - I always kept my Gonal F in the fridge (didn't know you could leave it out) but never found it hurt and think the gun thingy is quite easy to use so I hope you will get the hang of it.  When is your next scan?

Kitty - glad you recovered your photos OK.

Sunny - how are you doing hun?  You've been quiet.

Hello to everyone else   - hope you're all enjoying this lovely sunny weekend.  We've got a BBQ planned tonight and I am hoping that for the first time ever we have actually managed to plan this when it is not going to rain (   ).  I've also got one of my best friends coming to stay as well (she was one of my bridesmaids when I got married) so it will be lovely to see her as well.

Anyway better go,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone just a quick one as i'm so hot and grumpy.Just had a    fit as opened the cupboard and the ironing board fell out on me and whacked me on my bump.Think it just made me jump.Poor old keith seems to always be giving me cuddles at the moment as I seem to cry alot at the moment.They do say you get very emotional before the baby come so lets hope so.
Got wedding this afternoon and so far everything has annoyed me.Went round Keith's sisters to iron his black shirt as my iron seems to spit out scaley water and she gave us thing to put over the top so it doesn't scorch.Instead it melted some plastic on it so am    at the moment.Now it's on the line and wedding is in 2 hours so hopefully it will all be ok


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Piepig just tryed to send you my number but your pm box is full.Cleo has got it i'm sure she wont mind passing it on.I will try and get on line again tomorrow and post it .Sorry for lack of personals Must get ready for wedding and fed up with rewriting everything
Hope everyone is ok and having a lovely weekend xxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy keep away from them sticks  .I did the same a couple of weeks after my first one and it had only change to 2-3 when I thought it should of at least 3-4.I know it's hard hunnie but try not to worry.Your scan willcomfirm your healthy heartbeat/s xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just had a clear out sooty...pm away


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm glad to say that there was no visiting Shanks last night ...... woooppppppppeeeeeeeee

[fly]  RACHEL  [/fly]

Debs - So Glad DH can get time of to be wit you for ET, Best of luck for Monday hun got everything crossed for you   Totally normal with the clexane hun my poor tummy had loads of bruises all over it - don't know how i'm gonna manage doing them for the whole pregnancy it looks horrible its embarrasing at scans too as i've got all these bruises like finger poking bruises 

Tricksy -   Lecture from me ........ glad you've got none of those pee sticks left all you end up doing is worrying yourself and you don't need that at the moment hun i know how hard it is but quite a few people have had that with them sticks on the boards and everythings ok so don't worry   Roll on thursday hun.

Sooty - Have a great time at the wedding hun and hope you don't have anymore crying fits   aww big hugs, i think your having a girl too as its been boys all the way on this board for quite a while.

Em - glad you had a good anniversary hun, i'd love a sing a longa Abba sounds a right laugh

Shortie - good luck wiht your stimming hun hope these ones are easier than the dregging

Julia - Aww poor Alex  hope he's feeling better soon hun 

Have a good weekend everyone 
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday Rach


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, what are you like?!?!  So glad you have not got any pee sticks left, we don't want you getting yourself stressed out any more! Your pics on ******** are fabulous, what a gorgeous little fella! 

Rachel, hope you are having a lovely lovely birthday and enjoying spending time with your friend. Hope the BBQ is going well.

Lisa, wooohoo that you did not have to inspect your toilet bowl last night, I hope the same can be said for tonight too!

Sorry this was short and sweet. Hope you are all having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - I know, I know  no more in the house and I won't be getting anymore either 

I havn't done very much today but have been to see Harry again as Simon was gagging to see him, he is even more gorgeous than yesterday 










Simon has oiled the decking and helped me do a few bits down the yard and then I had a little nap this afternoon   I am still nervous about Thursday but I don't know if its because of seeing Harry but we are both a little bit excited this evening   just gotr to hope and pray its all ok

ok i'm off to try and understand this rubbish film that Si is watching


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Where is everyone this weekend Out having fun I hope   

Well I gave up on the rubbish film last night and went to bed.....Si on the other hand stayed up until goodness knows when so he is still in bed asleep....me on the other hand has been up since 6.30 as I forgot to change the reminder on my phone for my drugs   

Not sure what we are up to today. Simon has got to take his car out for a drive so I may go with him or I might go and see some friends at a dressage show this afternoon......also hoping to see Alfie if Cleo is up to visitors today 

Lots of love to everyone xxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Morning everyone had a lovely time at the wedding yesterday.Started to get a bit grumpy with the photos as we were all in black and white and it was just so hot.Lovely meal I even made it out till 1230 with a little bit of dancing.
Went to bed at 130 and by 330 felt really ill.Just couldn't settle at all.Got up for some toast by 330 was really sick.Got a bit scared as at the same time kind of had a leakage  .Thought it was my waters at first but I think it was the strain of being sick that made me pee a bit  .Luckerly back to bed managed to sleep for a few hours and now not too bad.I think I overdid yesterday and exhausted myself.Gutted though as my friend is back from NZ and was going to rive to suffolk to visit her.Going to leave it as think I better rest xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Sooty - bless your heart, i think you are very brave to even attend the wedding so late on in your pregnancy - i remember not going anywhere further than the corner shop at your stage, and i imagine you probably did over do it a little and yesterday was incredibly hot - is it possible you got a little heat stroke maybe? - could your freind from nz come and visit you hun? seems like your the one always doing the running around   look after yourself and rest up while you can - big hugs   

Tricksy - Harry looks so scrummy - love your pics on ** of him   i bet thursday cant come around quicker enough for you? try not to worry too much - i know i know - its not the best line of advise   

Rachel - hope you had a lovely birthday  

Deb - how you feeling about tomorrow? what time is it you go hunny? will be thinking of you      

Julia/Cath/Lisa - if you do really fancy the sing a long a abba - could i be so bold to ask for the money upfront before i order the tickets - they are £17.50 each - hope thats ok  

Well its a bit cooler today thankfully, and i have been grumpy all weekend and i just dont know why   i dont want to talk to anyone or do anything, whats that all about  

 everyone else - from Emma the Grumpy Bag!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Angel thanks hun sorry you are feeling grumpy today  .I'm just having a lazy day today feeling alot better.Think I have learnt my lesson after  last night and like you say it was very hot as well.My friend fromNZ is pretty good.If she hadn't been in the country only a couple of days and had wheels I know she would come to me without a doubt.We lived together for about 5 years and totally understood when I said I wasn't comming.xxx

PiePig have pm'd my number and address will be thinking of you tomorrow am so pleased your hubby can come with you.The only thing I would say about Tuesday is to message me before you come just in case.If I haven't gone into labour I will reply straight away.Dont want you driving over here to nobobdy being here xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Afternoon

I get my embies put back tomorrow at 11am, have to phone at 9am before we set off to check the defrost went OK, very nervous about it but     all will be fine.

Had a fab time yesterday evening, went to some 4th July celebrations at one of the american bases, there were fireworks and a funfair, needless to say I almost made myself sick on the funfair rides trying to get as many in as I figured this could be my last chance for 9 months    had forgotten how awful the waltzers are!!  

John is blotto in bed at the moment, so I'm trying to keep quiet, but new neighbours next door still moving in so a bit of banging and crashing going on, hope it doesn't wake him.

Tricksy - Harry is grogeous, your friend must be so proud!  Hope you get to visit Cleo & Alfie.

Sooty - got your number hon, and I will def text before I set off, sounds like it could be anytime soon    If there is anything you need picking up let me know and I can get it on the way over.

Em - what a shame you are feeling grumpy....reckon its the hot weather making you hot and bothered.  Tomorrow still doesn't seem real, after my panic on weds I've kinda tried not to think about the next stage too much.  Did check which cons is doing the ET thought when I phoned up yesterday for my time and its the same one who has done my other ETs and my hysteroscopy so I'm very happy with that as I have 100% trust in him, not saying I don't trust the others but he knows me best so i guess that makes it easier.

Rachel - hope you had a great birthday and did not get sunburnt!  I caught the sun yesterday just down the park with my friend and her little boy, it was baking.

Bhopes - hope you are Ok

Love to everyone else

xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I have had a fantastic weekend   

We've managed to go to Banquet twice   Friday night with my Auntie, Mum and little cousin as they are over from NZ and Simon and I just nipped in for a quick Dim Sum lunch   yum yum. Lots of babies and lots of cuddles, its been great. We finally got to see baby Alfie today and oh my god he is just gorgeous, totally scrummy and you just want to squeeze him, he is amazing and Cleo you look fantastic   I've put some pics on ** and we got to see Sarah's baby twice as well, great weekend. Also nipped in fora quick cuppa with some good friends. All in all a great weekend   

Sooty - sounds like things may be starting to happen now take care and don't go far    

Debs - good luck for tomorrow hun I'll be thinking of you, take care and you know where I am if you need to chat  

Hope everyone else is ok?? 

Lots of Love from a very happy

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Tricksy - really pleased it is going well     for Thursday, I am sure you will be even happier  

Debs loads of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you, are they blasts you are getting back, one or two? Anyway thinking of you and sending lots of    

Hi everyone else hope you are all OK x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all 

not been about for a few days. Went to take that at wembly fri and was at five lakes for a friends 40th sat eve and got lost coming back from there today and ended up in colchester!

Anyway nice weekend. 

Piepig hope you get on ok tom. Will be thinking of you.

tricksy lovely pic of your friends baby. Good luck with your scan.

Lisa glad you're feeling better, See you wed still?

Angel hopeyou're ok and not feeling so grumpy 

Rachel hope you had alovely birthday.

Cleo hope alfie is settling and you manage to get some sleep. 

sooty not long now 

Please can some one pm me cleo's address or if not6 some ones address that can forward things to cleo.

thanks 

Hope everyone else is ok.

kittyx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Kitty I sent it to you the other day/last week, did you not get it I'll send it again xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks tricksy. Didn't get it but have now xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

has anyone heard from Rivka recently?


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Debs:
Sending you lots of      for your embies to get snuggled up with you tomorrow. And   this will be your time. xx

tricksy;
So pleased you are feeling symtoms. I'm sure all will be fine on thursday and you will see a lovely heartbeat. What time is your scan? Faith was a late implanter at the scan she was meant to be 6w3d and was only 5w6d so there was no heartbeat had to go back 10 days later and she was a 5 day transfer like you so i'm sure the same has happen with your bean.We didnt have a bloodtest done at isis so don't know the levels. keep    xxx

Take care all

Liz xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - no probs with paying up front. I can do a bank transfer if you want, or can send you the dosh. 
Sorry you're feeling grumpy. Just think of rain drops on roses and whiskers on kittens. Or at least, think of Julia singing it.....  

Tricksy - glad you 've had a nice weekend. Am envious of your two trips to Banquet. Haven't been in ages. 

Debs - in case I don't get on tomorrow, good luck. Will be sending loads of   and   for your frosties.

I had a text from Rivka earlier. She and dh had a few days break but are back now.

Sooty - hope you had a good rest today. Not sure I could have had as active a day as you had, even not being heavily pg   Was v hot and sticky.

Cleo - has Alfie managed to cool down a bit now the sun isn't so relentless?

Hello everyone else. Been trying to finish this since 9 but keep getting distracted.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Piepig good luck for today not that you need it    

Feeling alot better today had a really good sleep last night,which is good as think I maybe loosing my mucus plug.Even though I have read it can still take a while from then but hoping thats not the case.Going to get Keth to take me to asda to stock up just in case xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

CathB said:


> Sorry you're feeling grumpy. Just think of rain drops on roses and whiskers on kittens. Or at least, think of Julia singing it.....


Thanks Cath - that has definately cheered me up lol   

Piepig - thinking of you today sweetie 

Love to all - should be getting ready for work


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

To just quickie to Debs, lots of    coming ur way today, not long until ur PUPO xxx

I'll try and post later, Isaac has decided that he doesn't like me at the pc desk


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

liz6969 said:


> tricksy;
> So pleased you are feeling symtoms. I'm sure all will be fine on thursday and you will see a lovely heartbeat. What time is your scan? Faith was a late implanter at the scan she was meant to be 6w3d and was only 5w6d so there was no heartbeat had to go back 10 days later and she was a 5 day transfer like you so i'm sure the same has happen with your bean.We didnt have a bloodtest done at isis so don't know the levels. keep   xxx


Oh god I hope we do see a heartbeat, that is my worst fear that its too early as I know my bean was a late implanter. If it is the case then I think that I'll get a blood test done just to check levels are still rising, i don't think that i could wait another 10 days  My scan is at 10.30. BUT if it does happen then of course your experience should give us hope   

Debs - good luck today hun, thinking of you   

Em - hope you're feelling better today 

Sunnie - hey stranger where are you??

Rivka - missed you too hun

Sooty - sounds like things are starting to move now 

i'm sneaking on at a clients so I'd better nip off now and will do rest of personals later, fingers crossed I'll be finished by lunchtime


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Arrggghhhhh - can't take this, have to leave in 10 mins, have phoned bourn twice and the lists still haven't been updated saying whether our embies have made it or not - getting a really bad feeling about this


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thank god for that we've got the green light. heading off now so will update later xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Woo hoo Deb - take it easy my love


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Deb, sorry I missed you. I hope all goes well this morning, thinking of you. Sorry you have had a stressful morning already. Take it easy Pupo girl! I hope the next 2 weeks go by in a flash for you.

Em, I will send you a cheque, can you send me your address please? It was on your invitation but my mum dropped it down the back of the fireplace after reading it being nosey.

Sooty, mucous plug ewww!  I was really worried when I lost mine with Alex when I went to the loo, and made the midwife go and check it as I don't think I lost it with James. Sounds like things are on the move - wooohoooo!!

Will catch up later and do personals, hope everyone is okay and has a lovely day xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

MOrning all,

Midwife been this morning and discharged us as Alfie is doing so well!! He now weighs 5lb 8oz!!!! So has realy gained weight. Spoke about family planning and she said, sod it i'd not use anything and try and get pregnant again straight away   Was shocked by her advice. Its hard to know what to do. We want another one and we know only too well that you can't plan when these things will happen. Oh well, Alfie and my c-section are enough contraception at the moment.

Deb - sorry i mssed you hun. Sending you loads of luck for today!!!! You'll be PUPO by the time you read this.

Julia - hun, i am so sorry about the other day. Alex is just gorgeous, looks so big compared to Alfie!! I'm here on wed, Shelley adn Greg are calling over too but you're more than welcome over. Thanks also for all the things you're given us!

Tricksy - was so good to see you yest hun. Thank you for your lovely gift, i can't wait to do it!! Will be thinking of you on tuesday.

Liz - thank you hun for your card and gift! They are lovely. Hope you and faith are well.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Computer stll jumpng around, i can't fix it so have to do lots of posts!!

Sooty - how exciting for you!! Hope your little one arrives soon! I'm so glad its cooled down now, was worried about Alfie in the heat. Now i'm worried he's chilly   I just can't ein.

Kitty - sorry i didn't foward my address, i thought you had recieved it from Tricksy. Hope you're ok. I'm so sorry i never made your party and that i ahven't wrtten to you about oz!! If you send me a pm about what you would like to know i will do my very very best to reply!!!! Basically we did it all through the Australian visa beauro (SP) DH had his skills assessed to get OZ qualificatons through a company called Silver trowel, we founbd out about them through the beauro. They came over here and assessed him, they only come over every now and then. The whole process has taken forever and we are still waiting to hear if we have been granted a visa!! part of the reason it has taken so long is that they need lots of informaton and they keep changing the criteria for entry!!

Richt lots of love,

Cleo and Alfie (AKA Jean claude vann damm!!    )


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - click on tools and then Compatibility view, that should sort it hun xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - good luck today - PUPO ladie     


Sorry this is gonna be a rest of a me post,  I'm so upset      I'm at home in bed as i've started spotting again     so so scared just when i start feeling confident something happens and i'm scared again,  I rang the midwife and she told me unless it goes to red blood and cramps then it probably nothing to worry about     

Lisa


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Lisa hun   please try not to worry, I know easier said then done, I had spotting with Isaac at 15 weeks, I was so scared because they could not find his heartbeat and the m/w found it only 2 days previous, I had to come back the following day to the EPU, the longest day ever. But we saw his heart flickering, so we knew everything was ok.  And they never found out what caused it. Can u not go to ur EPU? if u explain everything that u've been through, could they not fit u in?


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Lisa -  bless you, I'm sure it's all fine, like the others say, spotting is quite common. Maybe ring the midwife back and see if there's anything more she can do to put your mind at ease?

Cleo - Sooo glad Alfie is piling on the ounces! Hope you are getting into a routine and are managing to get some kip. Is Richard off work with you? I wouldn't bother preventing #2 personally, like you say, you just can't plan these things, and when you decide you're ready, mother nature throws some nice big obstacles in your way. C-section and bubs are definitely good contraception for now though!

Tricksy -   for your scan, not long now. Glad you are feeling poorly - all good signs 

Debs - Sorry I didn't make it on to wish you good luck, tinterweb has been playing up all morning and only just came back on (BT ). You'll be PUPO by now!   for your TWW.

Sooty - Sorry you've not been very well, it was very hot on Sat and to be dressed in black 'in your condition'  must have been very uncomfortable! Was it Carly & Phils wedding?? Hope bubs is on the way and you can soon start to feel more comfy. 

Em - I have been feeling a little like that lately, I am Little Miss Unsociable at the moment! I don't think the heat is helping at all, hope you feel better soon. 

I have just got back from my scan, all is well and I have some developing follicules. Just got to wait for blood test results to see if I need to change the Gonal F dose tonight. You were all right by the way, the Gonal F is easy peasy - even _I_ can do it. Still don't like the other one though and had to do it myself these last few days as DF has been away, he's back home now and has got to take me out for dinner tonight as he forgot about my scan....again.... . In his defence I don't think he knows what day it is - he has now gone to bed, poor little poopsy .

Hi to everyone else! Hope you're all enjoying the weather - or enjoying sitting in boiling hot offices wishing you were on the beach, but you can't go on the beach anyway cos you got burnt at the weekend.....just me? Oh well...


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - oh babe i hope you are ok, like Jo says can you go to the EPU for reasurance? thinking of you    

Debs - woo hoo hun you are PUPO -    this cycle works hun

Cleo - think its a great idea to try for another baby asap - it worked for Sam2007 - glad Alfie is putting on weight too  

Tricksy - sending you big hugs hunny    

Shortie - great news on your scan hun - glad to hear im not the only grumpy one lol

Right must get back to work


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just a quickie as am going back to bed with DH!

Giddy and Dizzy are on board, no idea how old they are or what batch they are from but who cares   .  We lost one on the defrost so still have 2 on ice as well    Just hope they bed in for the longhaul!

Lisa - thinking of you honey, hope you can get some reassurance.

Sooty - see you tomorrow

Cleo - hope to see you sometime this week!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

PiePig said:


> Just a quickie as am going back to bed with DH!


      is that really necessary?? you are PUPO after all   - so glad all went ok babe


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - sending you a massive hug. Can't be easy but as jojo says, it doesn't have to mean the worst.   and   coming your way. 

Debs - fab news that you're pupo. Have a good rest with dh. 

Shortie - great news on the scan. And the jabs. 

Cleo - that must be great to see alfie putti g on weight and developing so well. 

Em - glad that helped. 

Sooty - how are you doing? Is the break in the heat helping?

Hello everyone else. Just trying to wake up after the night shift. Couldn't drop off properly so feeling v groggy. Will come back in a bit to finish off


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lisa hunnie sending you lots of    .My sister had spotting and I can imagine how scarey it must be.Take it easy for a few days and if you are still really worried in a day or so demand a scan to put your mind at ease,It's the least they can do.I'm sure you'll be fine sweetie even though me saying that doesn't really help.  

Pigpig welldone being pupo take it easy today going back to bed sounds like a great idea.

Shortie glad youe scan went well.Yes it was Carly and Phils wedding.Carly is my partners neice so we were there all day.Starting up the towers then down to the park pallvillion.It was a lovely day if not just a little too hot.I should say i'm her auntie now but doesn't seem right as we are the same age


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sunnie hope you are ok haven't seen you on here for a while.

Shelly you must be back soon can't believe how quick that has gone.

Kitty how are things with you?

Tricksy sending lots of     for your scan

Everyone else as i know I ahve missed loads hope you are all well.
Not much yet going on with me just waiting and waiting  should make the most of the quiet whilst it lasts


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Angel10 said:


> is that really necessary?? you are PUPO after all


  trust you!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just to let you all know i've spoken to Sunnie tonight, she is fine, she's just taking her time getting over their failed cycle and trying to get her head straight again. She has booked a lovely holiday for her and hubby for the end of the month, sunshine and relaxation, just what they need.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popping on quickly to say thanks to all of you who wished me happy birthday - I had a lovely day and made the most of it as I'm not sure how I'll be feeling next year (the big 40   !).  Was feeling a bit hungover yesterday though after one too many pimms.

Lisa -     so sorry to hear you have started spotting again - I hope you are still using that doppier thingy though and it is all OK but agree with JoJo that you should try to get yourself another scan if you remain worried and I hope her story reassures you a bit.  Give me a call if you need a chat.

Debs -     big  on making it to PUPO - it is great news your embies made it - will you find out later which batch they are from?  When is OTD?  Hope all goes well the next couple of weeks   

Sooty - hope you are taking it easy now after the weekend - sounds like the little one isn't too far away now either.

Rivka - hope you had a good break away 

Cleo - great news about Alfie  

Anyway better go - lots of love to everyone else,

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Sooty - I was invited to the evening, but just feel so huge, tired and unsociable at the mo I didn't go. Also its DF's side of the family and as he was away I felt a little awkward. 

I had a call from ISIS but I deleted the voicemail they left - then I tried to call them and got no answer, got myself in a bit of a panic until I managed to find the out of hours number!! Anyway, they've upped my Gonal F to 225 for 2 days until my scan on Weds, I asked if it means I am not responding as well as they'd hoped and she said no, it's just something they do sometimes??!   Was she just being nice is or my body not playing ball?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shortie don't worry it sounds like things are going fine, 225 is a low dose still so sounds like all is on track!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ditto what Debs says, 225 is a lower dose, I was on 450ui's. They like you to have a fairly decent crop of eggs, your bloods obviously can take more hormones so they are upping you. No need to worry at all hun


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lsa - thinkng of you hun. I know how stressful a bleed can be. I know its a worry but as i'm sure you are aware, many people bleed and its for no reason. Most of the time they never know why. Are you using your doppler?? Can your midwife not get you a scan at the EPU?? Surely after all you've been through.    

Tricksy - tried the compatibility thingy so hopefully t will work. Lovely pics on ** by the way, except the one of me!!! Alfie looks cute though and so tiny in Si's arms.

Deb -         Wooohoooo hun!! You are PUPO!!

Rachel - glad you had a great birthday!

Shortie - they always played around with my doses, they just have to make sure they're getting it right. Its nothng to worry about.

Just gave Alfie a bath, so cute.

Love to all


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - you look amazing hun, you are just glowing from inside, i've never seen you look SO happy   Alfie is absolutley gorgeous and he does look teeny tinny in Simon's arms   Hope the compatibility thing works for you, its worked for me


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Lisa - please don't worry about the spotting - as your m/w say's unless it's red it should be fines  

Rachel - Happy Birthday for the other day 

Tricksy - I'm sorry you are feeling faint - but that's a good sign. Keep in there honey

Debs - you are PUPO - that's fab news.

Am doing OK. Was at a party at the w/end and ended up drinking too much and started blubbing - huge great sobs. I thought I was coping, but clearly am not. Feel much better now though was upset DH was too tired to have bms whilst I ovulate. He's gone back down to Wiltshire for the week so am sad have lost the opportunity this month. Am confused at my reaction since Gidon said I couldn;t conceive without IVF so surely I should stop thinking about trying? Hey ho


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Loui sorry your having such a hard time   

Piepig look like I will be here today nothing yet  Just let me know later what time by text just incase I cant get on line.

no news for me thought yesterday may have been the start but no I dont think it was now.even thought may help but no  .All old wives tales.Dont think i'll be on line after today.My sky modem hasn't turned up yet and Aol will be switched off tomorrow.Will get on the phone to them today but very much doubt it will turn up this quick now.Bit annoyed really as will be lost without it now even if only for a few days xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui -     Don't beat yourself up over hoping for a miracle. We all do it as until someone says for definite, x is wrong so that means you can't conceive naturally, we'll always wonder. 

If you ever want a break away, we have a spare room free, and we could set up a meet.

Lisa - how's things with you this morning?

Sooty - hope things start to move soon. What a bummer facing no net access. Hope it arrives today. 

Cleo - the pics of Alfie and you both on ** are gorgeous. Tricksy's right, you're glowing and look so happy. 

Shortie - good news on the stimms. It's better for them to raise them now than to continue on a lower dose if you need a little boost. The blood tests they do, which aren't done by a lot of clinics, really help them to see what is going on in there and react quickly. Really pleased for you that the gonal jabs are much easier, not much longer on the other ones.

Debs - how are you PUPO girl?

Rachel - will dig my diary out later to find a day for walkies. Friday is a possibility but I may have to go to Torquay to collect a display fridge we won on ebay. 

Must crack on. Friends coming to stay tonight and upstairs s a bomb site. Downstairs isn't much better but the cleaner is coming later and she'll do that bit. Dh has pinched bits of furniture for the shop so I'm having to stack books and crockery all over the place.  

catch you all later

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - how is the bleeding this morning hun??

Sooty - can you pm me your mobile number hun please xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ditto Tricksy Sooty can you also pm me your moby  

Cath/Julia have pm'd you details to send cheque to...............................anyone else want to come along to singalonga abba - Deb/Lisa you showed a little interest - want to get the tickets booked asap  

Loui - oh my love you poor thing, just when you think you are moving on you realise you are not - bless your heart, we are here for you, especially as dh has gone back now    

Lisa - hope you are ok today sweetie - been thinking of you   

Tricksy - another day closer to your scan hunny    

Cant stop im afraid, going off to be de-furred  

Love to all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Real quickie as I'm at work.....

Debs is coming over to mine for lunch on Friday,anyone else want to come?? 

It will be a bit of DIY job   french stick, ham, cheese, crisps thrown on the table and you help yourself    I will however supply plates    Really chilled and just an excuse to get together for a yack. 12.30 o/c onwards at mine


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Lisa -   thinking about you and hoping the spotting had stopped, what a shame you can't relax with things like that worrying you,   I agree with everyone that many ladies have spotting and still all is fine, but I hope you managed to get a scan booked to reassure you.

Debs - congratulations on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww passes quickly and I've got everything crossed for you.

Tricksy - lots of     for the scan on Thursday.

Sunny -   thinking about you.

Rachel - glad you had a good birthday.

Loui -  

Rivka x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

lisa hope you're ok and spotting has stopped 

Debs congrats on being pupo. My doc suggested i look at bourne for tx. Any thoughts you  could give me.

Cleo thanks for your words on oz. I haven't had a chance to start the ball rolling yet but think i should contact a visa bureau. Glad Alfie is doing well.

Tricksy good luck for scan thurs.

Sooty really think things will be moving for you any day. 

Loui you can't help but think every month you could get pg.People are always saying "you never know" And one of my friends said to me this week when i told her we'd given things a really good try this month that maybe we're trying too hard! Whatever. Don't you just love their pearls of wisdom!!!! take care  

Shortie hope your stimming going ok

Rachel being 40 has been ok so far. I'm trying to think of it as a new start and was ok til i thought i'd lost all my photos of my b day, but it was a minor blip and trying to be positive about life etc. 

Angel hope you're feeling better

Bhopes how are you?
Cath/ Rivka / Sunnie/ Little Mo/ and everyone i've missed hello

love to all kittyx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just back from a day at sootys, she is looking fab but no sign of any impending labour she thinks.  She'll be offline for the next couple of days due to changing internet provider, but hopefully if any news she'll let us know.

Kitty - anything you wanna know just ask, all I can say is I have been very happy with the care I have received at bourn, they really seem to care, and one of the best things is you can phone and speak directly to a nurse if you want to without having to fight your way past a receptionist.

Rivka - great to see you back, hope you had a good break away.

Em - hope the defurring went well!  Can i let you know in the next couple of days about the abba thing?

Tricksy - looking forward to seeing you friday, hope the next 48h ish till your scan doesn't drag too much

Cath - hope the shop is going well and DH hasn't pinched too much furniture   have fun with your friends tonight

Loui -   I think that no matter what while there is even the slightest chance there is always that hope each month   hope you are ok, would be great if you could make it down for a visit soon


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Been in bed most of the day again today just sleeping all the time and had the most horrendous headache since Sunday night i think it is all the stress,  Spotting seems to have eased off so i'm hoping that is the end of it just hope that this is not going to be regular thing and find myself dreading having to go to the toilet as i just get worked up and worried    

Been listening to the doppler which had been reassuring me but just scared all the time    


Kitty - Don't you just hate those little pearls of wisdom     

Rivka - Good to see you on here hun - hope you had a good holiday

Tricksy - Hope your ok and bearing up with all the waiting hun  


Lisa x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Need 2 pieces of advice

firstly fellow clexane users i have just done my 5th jab and have noticed that if I try to jab anywhere in the "pot-belly" region (not near belly button but central if you know what i mean) of my belly I really struggle to get the needle in and then  have to stop and try again further round to the sides where it goes in easier and is less painful.  Is this normal?  Or should I just persevere in the middle more?  I also seem to bruise more on the right than the left?

second piece of advice is to do with a friend, this is the friend i normally go on snowboarding holidays with, he is trying to sort out next years holiday, I orginally told him that I would definitely come but would not necessarily be able to board as I was not gonna put tx on hold, but have just realised if this tx works (  ) then I will be too far gone even to be allowed to fly when he wants to go.  I don't wanna tell him that i'm having tx at the moment, so dunno what to say......

Lisa - dunno if this helps but my cons when discussing starting me on clexane did say that if it works i would be more prone to bleeding in the pregnancy from the cervix and that was something i had to consider, as although no harmful effect on bubs it would be more stressful for me...do you think this is what your bleeding could be?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

PiePig, just found on a website called flyingduringpregnancy.com ...

Travelling by plane is safe throughout a large proportion of your pregnancy. The ideal time to fly is between 14 to 27 weeks which is also known as the second trimester. This is because in most cases, morning sickness is likely to have passed, you will find yourself much more energetic and healthy and most importantly you risk of miscarriage is low. It is however advised that you do not travel after 36 weeks in your pregnancy so if you have a holiday planned for this time you will need to re-schedule. 

Could you book the holiday, and when the time comes and you find out you are pregnant ( ) then could you cancel and claim on your insurance? I am not sure if pregnancy is covered on holiday insurance, but it might be worth checking. When are you planning on going on hols? I flew to Lanzarote in March before James was due in the May, so I think I was about 34 weeks on the return flight. 

I'll be back on later, hope you are all okay.

Cleo, what time is PiePig coming to yours tomorrow? I would like to pop those bits round if that is okay, but won't stay long, and Tricksy, thanks, I would love to come over on Friday, can I bring anything?

xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

julia - piepig is coming in the morning or there abouts, you're welcome whenever hun.

Piepig - will be good to c you hun.

Em - sorry i can't make visits later   Its been mad here.

Lisa - glad you are restng and the doppler has helped ease your mind.

Tricksy - would have loved to come on friday but mum and dad are here. Love having family help but it would be nice to be able to get out and see friends too.

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Little Mo - thanks for that hon, he is looking at booking sometime in feb so would be somewhere near 30ish weeks plus I think  (  ) think my holiday insurance covers for complications of pregnancy but not pregnancy itself, so not sure if that would count or not as its not a complication of pregnancy unless my GP were to sign me off as unable to fly earlier than expected I guess   Also not sure how they would feel if its an IVF pregnancy - i.e i knew the risk when i booked the holiday as opposed to a natural - have read many small prints and IVF pregnancies and travel insurance are a bit weird!  guess i'll try and put him off booking for at least a couple of weeks and then hopefully get a BFP and make up some dodgy excuse to explain my reluctance to book until I get to 12 weeks and can tell him the real reason   

Cleo - looking forward to seeing you tomorrow hon, will text to check all is ok and to see if there is anything you need tomorrow!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - hun when I do my clexane the middle of my stomach is definitley harder to get the needle in, the fronts but to the left or right are better, the sides   'king hell! not good at all    I have got a huge bruise on my left side, no idea why but its a monster of one. I've found that pushing the needle in gently is actually worse than being direct with it, I don't mean chuck it in like a dart but be assertive with it    As for your holiday you could either do the 'i can't get the time off of work' card so you book it and seeing as you are going to be too far gone to fly you just claim on the insurance, the doctor will sign the form to say you can't fly. If you are not happy to go then your gp will do it. When we booked our flights to Kenya before treatment last year our gp said that if I was pregnant he would sign it no problem at all

Cleo - shame that you can't come on Friday, maybe next time hun   I think that I may need an Alfie fix again soon   if you are a bit lonely then let me know and i'll come and annoy you   

Julia - glad you can make it on Friday, Sunnie is coming too   Just bring yourself hun, I'm not going mad, it will be an open the packets and chuck it on the table job   

Lisa - I'm so sorry that you are having this worry again hun, its just rubbish and so so unfair on you. just as you start to enjoy your pregnancy you get this to worry you     that this is the last time you get this and you can hopefully relax again. I'm glad the doppler is helping you. How early can you hear the heart beat with one of those?? 

Sooty - I have your number hun, I see your still online. If you are not in labour do you want to come on Friday My house is on the way to the hospital if you fancy a nibble on the way    

Kitty - why didn't we all realise that.......the reason we are all having problems is we are trying too hard    what a twit, some people just don't think do they   

Rivka - good to see you back online hun, we've missed you   thank you for my pm's  

dinners just turned up, back in a bit to finish off


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> the fronts but to the left or right are better, the sides  'king hell! not good at all


oh yes, definitely front sides not sides sides!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

side sides I couldn't even get the needle in it hurt that much   we can compare bruises on Friday!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning, a me post i'm afraid  

Had a terrible nights sleep last night and got up this morning and I've had some dark brown discharge, its not fresh blood and def old but I am bricking it   I don't think that i've got any cramps, but my head is    and I am terrified that history is repeating itself yet again  

There doesn't seem to be anymore although I keep imagining that I can feel it   I just wish my scan was today so that we knew what was happening. I'm trying to draw comfort from Cleo and Lisa that they both have had this and it was not a problem.

I'm at work, not sure what use I am going to be but I'm here in body if not in mind!! 

ok catch up later everyone

lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Tricksy, sorry to hear about the discharge. I have everything crossed that it was nothing significant. Roll on Thursday and a lovely heartbeat xxxx

Lisa, sorry I don't think I have posted to you either. I hope you are okay hun and taking it easy. It must be so worrying for you. Sending you lots of hugs, hope you are okay.

Emma, will pop the cheque in the post, can't wait!!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy    thinking of you hunnie and sending you  lots   

Piepig was lovely to see you yesterday,Hope you enjoy your morning with Alfie and Cleo.

Well i'm surprised i'm on line today but guess could be cut off at any time.Having a lazy day today as didn't sleep that well last night.Just can't stay asleep for any longer than 1 1/2 hours at a time.Got midwife at 12 so will let you know how it goes if I can get on line.I think it's just for routine stuff.Anyway off to have a bath and see if I can make myself wake up a bit xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy -Hun so sorry you have this discharge and it is just an added worry   the one thing that i can say to re-assure you is that my first lot of spotting started at around this time and everything was fine they could not tell why i was spotting but i know that is not going to make you feel any better cos i know what your going through right now and i'm still going through it hun, its agonising the wait and complelety the scariest thing ever especially as you cannot stop thinking about past experiences when you've had bad ones     Once you have the scan tomorrow it will put your mind at rest when you see that lovely flutter - thinking of you hun   
I am still at home today so i'm around if you need me 
lots of love
Lisa xxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Tricksy hun  , I had spotting around this time too, I rang Isis in tears and they said that I could go in that day for the scan. Is it possible for u to ring Isis and ask if they can slot u in sometime today. I know its only a day early, but if it helps, maybe it worth a try. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

well i have been to the loo about 4 times in the last hour and a half and all clear   

thanks guys for your reassurance


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

Tricksy - thank God the discharge stopped. Anyway as it is old stuff and you are not feeling any pain I am feeling v positive about things for you    just a shame you have to go through these worries   When is your scan tomorrow? Hope it can reassure you soon.

Lisa -   hope the resting makes you feel better, and glad that you are able to hear the heartbeats with the doppler. What a shame about all these worries for you, hope it ends soon as it's so unfair, you should be able to enjoy ebing pg after all you've been through. You know where I am if you'd like a chat. 

Debs - I remember with Claxane that middle tummy was not very nice, and that when I asked at ISIS they said I could inject either middle or sides, what I find more comfortable. I definitely had lots of bruises with Clexane. About your friend and holiday, if I were you I would say you can't comit now and find an excuse (work hectic and you don't know when you can take the time or something like that) and then wait until     a positive result.

Cleo - glad to hear you and Alfie are doing well, he's sooo cute!

Hello everyone else!

DH and me had a loevly week away in Switzerland thanks, it was so good to spend the time together and to be on the mountains away from it all. 

Trying to get hold of the SW to hear whether we are booked on the October prep course for adoption, hope I manage to catch her today (she was in meetings all day yesterday). 

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

My scan is at 10.30 in the morning


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Tricksy:
Sorry you are having this extra stress with spotting, they do say you have a light period to get rid of the old blood thats what your sounds like it is. Have everything crossed from now till you see a lovely heartbeat tomorrow.     .
Are you at work today? 

thinking of you
Liz xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy -         guess you are probably on your way to ISIS now. whoops just realised you mean 10.30 tomorrow morning!

Rivka - hope you get hold of your SW to find out if you are on the course or not, switzerland sounds lovely! thanks for the advice about the clexane.

Sooty - glad to see you are still online. hope the m/w can give you some news that something might be happening soon.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

well im home had a fab time but it tock a few days to relaxe and then before i knew it we had to come home,was going to post yesterday but i was so tired and it tock me ages to read all ur posts god u lot can talk.it was so hot but i hear it was hot here aswell.we had a nite mare getting in the house yesterday it tock us over an hour to get in and we had to brake in as when we went on holiday we putkia in kennels so locked the house up and went out the front door but when we got back we realised that the front door key diddnt fit     and other people had keys for the other doors but because greg didnt want the keys out of the locks we couldnt use the keys that other people had     so it was gregs fault men they should no by now use women are always right..     well finally got in put some washing on and just chilled on the sofa,we was so tired as we were awake at 1:30 in the morning english time       well kia looked really good i was really worried thinking she would be really skinny and she has been so good since she has been home bless her so we tock her over the woods this morning she loved it and she is getting so much attention.

tricksy,hunny been thinking about u tomorrow will be here before u no it and u will see a lovely strong heart beat if not 2,try to stay positive i no its hard but it will be good hunny.let me no how u get on.      

debs,hunny glad i wasn't arround when u was talking about canceling  ur cycle i would have come round and given u a big kick up the bum     im pleased u have gone ahead with this and u wait u will be the next one with a big bump in a few months time.hopeu have a nice morning with vick and alfie.big hugs    

lisa,sorry to hear ur still not feeling to great but being at home is the best place to rest and chill out take it easy hunny.   

joji,hi hunny ur dress looks lovely not long now bet ur well excited ur going to have an amazing day.bet isaac will look fab all dressed up real smart.   

liz,hi hunhope ur ok and faith is bing good anymore thoughts on ur treatment?did ur periods come at the right time??   

cath,hi hun how is the shop going??me and greg will come over some time for a coffee and cake yum yum.how were the girls with all the hot weather??well hope ur ok hunny.   

little mo,hello hunny how ru??and how r the boys??hear u saw alfie and vick the other day but herd u had a bit of a nite mare afternoon,what did alex make off cassie??well i bope ur all ok.   

sooty,surelly it cant be much ;longer for u now??come on baby sooty we want to see and hear ur u arrive safely.cant wait to hear ur news hun really thought i would while i was away.but the best of luck hun and wont be much longer.   

rachel,sorry hun missed wising u a happy birthday,but here it is now HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUNNY hope u had a lovely day.  

kitty,hi hun have u got over ur excitment of ur birthday and party??have u put any photos on face book yet??how is the acupuncture going??well hnope ur ok hunny.  

em,hi hun how ru doing??sorry to hear u have been feeling down,have u made a decision on ur holiday or treatmentheres a big     for u hunny. 

vicky,hello my sweet darling cant wait to see u this afternoon missed u loads love ya.xx

hi everyone i have missed sorry but still got lots to do lots of love to u all.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shelly glad you had a lovely time.Shame it took so long to get in your house men what are they like  
Just come on for a little quick moan.My little neice was took to hospital last night.(Not so little 16 in2 weeks)She has been seeing this boy for about a year and he keeps messing her about.She is so heart broken that she jumped out of her bedroom window last night and broke her foot  .She is very lucky it was all she broke)
He is so messed up and needs help the boy is fostered and keeps running away.So my neice was trying to run away with him.My poor sister is climbing the walls so I have said she can come and stay here with me as I would rather she was here than break her neck with doing silly things.Hope I have said the right thing


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

MOrning all,

I am knackered!!!! Alfie went to sleep around ten and then woke me up again at 11.30 for a feed and change. he then wouldn't settle  in his bed, he would only sleep on me   As soon as i put him in his crib he struggled and whinged until i picked hm up. he went through 2 outfit changes as the nappies leak and only settled after i fed him again at 4. I slept downstairs as there is no point in me and dh being awake wth him. But then DH came in the front room at 5 ths mornng to say goodbye   . I just don't know how to settle Alfie?? I don't like leaving him to cry as he's so small. He's eating well andtaking much more now a days. All this has been going on for the past 5 nights!!

Julia- sorry you ddn't get my text hun. I heard you arrive as the dog was barking, i got up after that. I only realised when i came down that my text hadn't gone thorugh. Thank you so much for the baby stuff, they're so cute.

Tricksy - oh hun, spotting is the last thing you need. Its all so bloody stressful, but you're right it means nothing! Bleeding is very common, its just a apin in the **** as you don't need the added stress or worry! Not long til your scan, hang in there.  I had spotting early on in both pregnancies, plus another bleed at 12 weeks and then as you know i had 2 major bleeds (horror movie types!!) at 33weeks +. Your friend also had bleeding and so did Lisa, so you know its all normal and very common. I would never have beleived i could bleed so much and little Alfie would be ok.       

Sooty - hun i know you want to be there for your sister and niece but you are heavily pregnant!!! The new baby will turn your life upside down, are you really sure you can take on her problems as well?? Alfie takes up so much of my time, i couldn't imagine having a teenager to worry about too. You are a lovely person to offer. I hope your neice recovers soon, poor thing. And i hope you're feeling ok, good luck at the midwifes, will they do a sweep??

Shelley - looking forward to seeing you later hun xx

Love to all, a very sleepy Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thank you everyone    for your support.

I'm obviously still worrying, i've had a few twinges but nothing much and nothing when I wipe...only a tiny bit of brown when i have a route around   

Well in less than 24 hours we will know what is happening and I just hope and   its good news tomorrow


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

really quick post cos I'm at work      

Tricksy - thinking about you 

Is it normal to get abdominal pain after 4 days of buserelin injections? I have a couple of cracking bruises on the Lt side of my tummy but none on the Rt - how weird! Was just wondering if I'm normal cos my tummy hurts (and not just the bruises!)

C xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Cleo:
Does Alfie bring his wind up well? If not it could be colic it is worst in the evening and they feel more uncomfortable when lying down. I gave Faith infacol before feeds and that helped her a lot. Do you use a dummy? I was sure I wasn't going to use one because I hate the sight of 3 year olds with them in there mouth, but Faith wanted to suck all the time so relented at sleep time and only used one for naps and bed time. She found her fingers to suck at about 12w so the dummy went.

Debs:
How you feeling? Still on bed rest I hope   When do you test?

Lisa:
Glad the spotting has eased off. How is the sickness now. Do you have a date for your 20w scan yet?

Tricksy:
Hope you are taking it easy. Has Cropi moved house yet? Is the hacking nice at the new yard.

CAthie:
Hows the new cafe going? How do you cope making choc in the hot weather.

Em:
Have you got a start date for treatment yet?

Julia:
How are the boys doing? Looking forward to the school holiday's!  

Sooty;
My mucus plug came away the day before I went into labour, hope it wont be long now. 

Rivka:
Nice to here from you, how is your mum doing? hope you get on the course in October.

Shelley:
Glad you had a nice holiday. Hope work is not to bad when you go back, I hate that after a holiday.

Jo:
How is the family. Hope isacc is not getting into to much trouble. 

Hi to everyone I've missed

take care Liz xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Midwife went ok booked in for a sweep next week.Just got to be patient and wait now.Not one of my strong points.  
My neice will be over later today.Spoke to her on the phone and she wants to get away for a few days.I think she will be quite well behaved.We just want her to be able to get away from that boy for a few days.At the moment she will be with us untill the weekend but my sister will come and get her if I go into labour so I dont have to worry about her.Think she would be ok though as she went through the whole birth thing with my sister 14 weeks ago not that I want her in the room when it happens but at least I know if it happens in the middle of the night we can go to the hospital and leave her at home.I do feel tired and part of me thinks what am I doing but my sister was there for me 15 years ago when I was heart broken and stupidly took a few pills.I was 17 didn't want my mum and dad to know and she got me to hospital for that black liquid stuff and I never done that again.  Very stupid I know just knows how my neice feels and dont want her to do the same.x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Sooty - you are such a lovely Auntie to want to support your neice and sister, i can see what a dilema you are in hun - and so close to having your baby too - just please make sure you dont take on anymore than you can handle, as Cleo said, when this baby arrives its going to turn you whole life upside down - big hugs  

Tricksy - bless you hun, you really have been through it and i hope and   that all goes well tomorrow - i will be thinking of you my love  

Cleo - Liz's advise on Infacol is really good, B was the same at night at Alfie's age and the Infacol really helped him - hope he settles soon hunny  

ShellBell - welcome home, bet your a bronzed beauty now - hope to see you soon  

Liz - hoping to starts cycling end of Dec' - hope you are ok, not seen you for ages  

cvru - cant help with the Bureslin injections sorry, have you rung the nurses and asked there advise? if not im sure somebody on here will give you some advise  

Lisa - hope you are ok darlin'  

Deb - are you off all week hun?

Well DH and i went to Bourn for some free counselling today and it was really helpful, the lady we saw was lovely and helped to reassure us that we are normal to have the feelings around tx that we do and she thinks we have a really strong marriage and have acheived alot together thus far especially with all the baggage that we have both brought into our relationship and then the added complication of fertility issues - she also agreed how awful our first expereince of tx was and understood my concern about cycling again, she overstimmed too but went on to have 3 more cycles absolutely fine, so we drew alot of comfort from that - feel now i may be ready to get the weight off and start this Dec' like the Doctor said - but im really going to need your support ladies, please please help me to reach this goal and cycle again, i really want to have this chance........please?

Sorry, i dont mean to beg but know i cant do it without you all  

Lots of love
Emms xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em- thats fab new, so glad the counselling went well and you feel ready for tx in december.  Of course we will be here for you, you don't even need to ask    Am back at work on sat.

Cleo - was fab to see you today and to meet little Alfie, you are doing a fantastic job, stop worrying that you aren't doing the right thing.  Was great to have a little cuddle (sorry for being all awkward with him, not used to newborns), Alfie is so perfect and adorable.  Hope I didn't outstay my welcome, didn't mean to stay that long   also so Hi to Rich for me, realised it probably looked a bit rude that I headed off as soon as he pulled up! Oh and thank MIL for lunch as well!

Sooty - wow, you are an amazing auntie esp with so much going on in your life at the moment to take your niece in, but i can see why you feel it is for the best for her to get away for a bit.  Hope you don't have to have that sweep and things start to move along soon, was the m/w able to give you any idea if things were looking promising or not?

Shelley - was lovely to see you and greg as well, you are looking a lovely colour and sound like you had a great holiday.  Love gregs breaking in stories    glad you weren't here to give me a kick up the bum though last week, doesn't sound nice  

Liz - yep, still trying to take it easy although i find it better to get out the house else I go a bit stir crazy, part of me is looking forward to being back at work so the time passes a bit quicker. test day is the 20th.

cvru - wish i could help with the burserelin but i've never had it, sorry

Tricksy -      for tomorrow.


xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Liz and Em - thanks for the advice. he does generally bring his wind up, or it comes out the other end...he can be very farty    But he does bring his legs up alot which i know s a sign of wind. Wll have to get some infacol and see. The health visitor is coming on friday morning so i will chat to her about it too. I just feel so lost, have no idea what i'm doing. DH is going to stay up til midnight tonight, if he needs to and i will have an early night and get up to do the feeds after midnight.

Lz - not sure if i thanked you for the present and the card hun, so thoughtful of you thank you.

Piepig - was lovely to see you today hun!! Took my mind off lack of sleep!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sooty, how awful for your neice. You're a great auntie offering to put her up though. 

Tricksy -   stop rooting around   Will be thinking of you in the morning. 

I'd love to join you on Friday but I'm off to Torquay. Anyone fancy a day trip?

Cleo - hope Alfie settles a bit more this evening. Must be exhausting. 

Shelley - glad you had a fab holiday, despite the end. The girls weren't too bad in the heat thanks as it's quite cool on the tiled floors here. Glad that Kia came back from kennels healthy and happy. 

Em - great news on the counselling. 

Hello everyone else, I'll try to come back on later but am shattered. Had a management away day where we were told to be happy about all the changes taking place. As they can't even tell us what the changes are, it's a bit tricky to be happy about it. The very small hangover had nothing to do with being tired today


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popping on with a few personals.

Lisa -   glad that the spotting is easing off and the doppier is reassuring you.  Sounds like you are doing the right thing and taking it easy.

Tricksy -     sorry to hear you have been having some spotting too but I'm glad that yours has eased off too - I hope that all goes well tomorrow at the scan and it reassures you - have all crossed       and sending    .

Sooty - sorry to hear about your neice - you sound a lovely understanding aunt offering to have her stay with you right now.

Cath - Friday is no good for me I am afraid for our dog walk as I have some friends staying - DH bought me a spa day at Clarice House for my birthday so I have 3 friends coming to stay for a girly night in and then we are all going for the day on Saturday - really looking forward to it.  Next week should be OK though - any night except Tuesday or Friday.

Debs - interesting what your doc said about the Clexane and pregnancy bleeding - I hope that is what is up with Lisa and Tricksy  .  Can you delay your friend booking that holiday until you know the outcome of your cycle - a good old white lie never hurt anyone - e.g. just say you have a friend getting married around then and persuade him to leave it until you know the date.  I also found the Clexane jabs hurt more in some places than others but had no particular pattern to it for me.

Rivka - hope that you caught up with the social worker.

Shelley - glad that you and Greg had a nice holiday and that Kia survived you both going away.  

Cleo - sorry Alfie is not sleeping properly   but although I can't say I am exactly experienced in these things, it sounds pretty normal to me that he is not settling without you there at this stage and I am sure this is feeling worse for you as you are a first time Mum - how are you supposed to know what you are doing, I know I would have all the same anxieties.  Anyway, I hope Liz and some of the other Mums on here can reassure you with their advice and Alfie settles into a routine soon which should be easier for you.

Emma - glad your counselling session went well - I think it is really good you had someone who has been through this themselves to talk to.  Of course we will all support you in December when you go through your next cycle - as Debs said, it should be a given.

Loui - sending you a big   - I also get a bit down if DH and I dont have BMS even though I know I can't conceive naturally now either.  I think there is a part of us that is just driven to try and get pregnant whatever as mentally our hormones are telling us to try even if other parts of our body are set against us (eggs and immunes for me) and it is a very hard feeling to shake off when you are going through tx.

Hello to everyone else - will try and pop on tomorrow to catch up with Tricksy's news,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm sorry but no personals tonight, I am absolutley drained and i'm just going to lurk. I'm still getting a little of dark brown when i wipe but nothing on the pad all day so I am hoping and praying that I am like so many others and just getting a little bit of spotting. I'd managed to stay quite calm until I left work and spoke to my Mum. She's away this week and we've had a few problems with our business today so had a couple of things to sort out. She finally asked me how I was feeling and rather than telling her 'I'm fine' like I'd rehersed I broke down into tears   then quickly got off the phone to her and immediatley called Lisa who I balled down the phone to   

Lisa - I can not thank you enough for this afternoon, it was good to talk as they say and has made me feel better. Hope that you are feeling ok too, thank you again so much    

Si and I nipped to Tesco tonight to get dinner and i've also bought a couple of tests, not the digital week ones but the normal clear blue with the + I'm going to do a test in the morning to hopefully put our minds at rest before we go for our scan at 10.30. I'm still bricking it but Lisa really did help calm me down today.

I'll be nipping on again later, lots of love to you all, sorry for not yacking to you all but i just can't do it tonight

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Tricksy  ((((((HUGS)))))))))    it is never smooth is it  . I am thinking of you and    and send loads of      for tomorrow,   for one if not two lovely little heart beats - good luck  

Lisa - glad things have calmed down now, try and take things as easy as you can  

Debs - congrats on being PUPO hope 2ww goes quick for you   

Hi to everyone else hope you are all OK

LOL Spangle


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,i will be thinking off u tomorrow lots of luck and


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Real quickie from me as I'm off to bed with a poorly middle after a good old puggling from BananaCam today... 

Tricksy -    for the morning, I'm sure it will all be fine but you will hopefully feel much better when you know. May not be able to get on again as BT are shutting our broadband down in the office tomorrow (cos they broke it  ) but will be thinking of you. Hope you get some sleep tonight  .

Hi to all! And nighty night...


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, I really really hope and pray that all goes well tomorrow for you and S. I will be out at swimming so if you could text me that would be great, otherwise I will try and get to the computer as soon as I can. 

Lisa, hope you are taking it easy. I am glad that the doppler is reassuring for you. 

Em, of course we will help you, you can do it girl, we will all be there for you. Glad you both found the counselling helpful, sounds like you are feeling quite optimistic about the future which is great!

Debs, how are you feeling? I remember the whole 2 week wait for spent thinking about the outcome. I hope you are able to keep busy and keep your mind on other things, so that the 2WW will go really quickly for you.

Shortie, sorry you have a poorly tum. Hope you are feeling  better tomorrow after a good night's sleep.

Shelley, welcome back hun, your pics are lovely! I love your new yacht and car! Does G realise you have put a semi naked pic of him on there lol? Looks like you had a fab holiday.

Sunnie, how are you doing? Glad you have managed to book a lovely holiday. I have been a bit manic this week but will call you for a coffee soon. 

Rachel, hope you have a lovely time at Clarice House, I do love it there. What a lovely present!

Cleo, was lovely to see your lovely little fella briefly this morning and your MIL lol! Glad you managed to get some sleep and sorry if I woke you. Sounds like you had a house-full today.

Rivka, I hope you get to speak to your SW soon. Glad you had a lovely holiday with your DH.

Sooty, what a lovely aunty you are, and your poor niece, sounds like she has really been affected by this boy. Hopefully a bit of time away will help her sort her head out. I hope baby comes before you have to have a sweep, I have heard they are not very nice at all!

Louie, sorry to hear you have been feeling down lately. Is there any way that you can come and visit us soon, it would be lovely to see you again. We do miss you.

Cathie, TORQUAY for a day trip, you will be shattered! Hope you have a nice quick clear journey and can collect your fridge safely. Will be lovely if you can take a couple of hours there for a nice leisurely lunch before having to drive back again. Will be sending you a note shortly as I am on the scrounge!

Righto, off to bed now. Tricksy, hope you get some sleep tonight before you scan tomorrow. Will be thinking about you at 10.30.

Kitty, lovely birthday pics, I can see why you were upset at the thought of losing them.

Love to all, hi to everyone I have missed xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks little mo 

Tricksy    for your scan tom. will be thinking of you 

Must go to bed now. back tom 

kittyx xxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy thinking of you hun    
Wooo Hooo still on line at the moment for how long I have no idea.Thought I was going to go into labour last night as had alot of tightenings.But no.I guess the little bugger likes it in there


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thankyou all for your kind messages regarding my neice.She is ok a little quite but no trouble at all.I think at the moment she says she wants nothing to do with this boy but i'm not daft I see her checking her phone every 5 mins to see if there is a message on there.She forgets we have all been there.But I think to be honest at their age you have to let them get on with it as they will just do it anyway and resent you for trying to stop them.Unfortunately you normally do get a broken heart or two before the right one comes along.

Piepig hope you are feeling ok on your 2ww and the  vibes are comming through.

Cleo hope you got a good night sleep last night inbetween feeds

Angel glad your counselling went well

Shelly looks like you had a lovely time away

Hope everyone is keeping well have to do quite quick posts at the mo as never know if they will post xxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thinking of u today Tricksy


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - thinking of you and Si,   for good news, come on beany    

Cleo - hope you had a better night tonight

Sooty - sounds like things are moving in the right direction

Shortie - did you say you had dildo cam yesterday? How are things looking?

Little Mo - 2ww not too bad so far, just hate the not knowing if anything is going on or not!

back later got to pick DH up and then off for a haircut.  Hope to come back to some fab news from Tricksy!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

tricksy;

     Fingers crossed for you hun for a healthy heartbeat.   

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - thinking of you sweetheart


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

PiePig said:


> Shortie - did you say you had dildo cam yesterday? How are things looking?


I wasn't sure if it was appropriate to call it that on here!! I went from DildoCam to WillyCam and then settled on BananaCam. But now I won't bother being so diplomatic  

It went well, I think. I have 18 follicules sized up to 11.4mm, my bloods were a bit on the low side on Monday (289 and they expect closer to 500) and although my follicules were looking good they decided to up the dose and I've got to stay on that for now. Next scan is tomorrow.

Didn't expect to still be connected - BT obviously can't even get distrupting our service on time right . Hopefully I'll still be on to hear Tricksys good news


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning, 

I did another test this morning (5am  ) and it came up positive almost instantly so fingers crossed thats good news. The spotting or whatever you call it is still the same, no worse and no better. I havn't rung Isis as they have already told me that I am on max drugs. only an hour to go and we will hopefully know what is going on and I just hope and pray that we get to see a heartbeat....or failing that an beanie that 5+6 ish like Liz had with Faith    

be back later with hopefully some good news xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

So far so good then Tricksy


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I keep thinking of texting Tricksy   but know it won't b an appropriate(sp) time, with dildocam   I hope everything has gone well


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks like we are all waiting here patiently   - come on Tricksy - please give us some good news


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I've texted her, maybe I shouldn't have, god y am I so impatient


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Jo - you nutter  

Sooty - just read your post, missed it earlier, sorry - my ds was 2weeks over due, what is your due date?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Yep, I am sitting here too, I cancelled swimming today as I could not bear to be away from the phone/laptop this morning!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I'm sat here too......so hope its good news


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Little Mo  

Em Me a nutter, I thought I was the only normal one on here   Just blown u some bubbles, while I wait.

Little Mo I'll do u some now


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Got to go back a page now lol


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Jo! What are we all like ?!?!?


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Debs would u like some bubbles? lots of   bubbles


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm waiting too!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope she had her mobile off


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

JoJo -I never say no to bubbles hon, so yes please


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

My clicking finger is gonna go into overdrive   Here come the bubbles


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Im forever blowing bubbles........pretty bubbles in the air  

Jojo - you crazy lady


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Some coming back at ya Jo!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

we need to give shortie some, she is seriously lacking in the bubbles department


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you hun, Shortie some coming ur way


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

OMG she just text.....................


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

and....come on enlighten me......


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

I cant do this - its for Tricksy to say   - sh*t i feel so bad for buggering about now


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

What? Have you got a text from Tricksy?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just got text too.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I have too


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

I haven't got a txt cos she doesn't have my number. Can someone tell me if its good or bad??


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I haven't got a text


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

She gonna post soon


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I have sent texts to everyone that I have numbers for but my poor mobile is not coping very well with all of the texts! 

Ok, well its not good news   Ken did the scan and seemed to be taking ages and finally said it was not looking good. There is something in my uterus tht is not consistant with my dates, even if it was a late implanter. If it is a sac its not looking like a good one. No one seems to know what is happening really but the senario is probably that I'm miscarrying and the thing he can see is a diminishing sac. Whatever is happening its not good and is not consistant with a viable pregnancy. They are slightly worried about an eptopic and i have had bloods done to see what my levels are. As they can only see one mass they need to make sure that the second embryo has not implanted somewhere else. I've got to wait for the bloods to come back this afternoon and i've got to have another scan done next Friday to see if anything is happening, but, its not going to be good and the prospect of a viable pregnancy is virtually nil.

We are totally gutted and devestated and at this point in time there is no way I can do this again   

Sorry to have kept you all waiting and sorry to those who havn't got your texts yet.

Lots of Love to you all, your support and love is amazing and gets us both through this 

Tricksy & Simon xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

So sorry Tricksy & DH


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - I dunno what to say darlin'....sat here in tears for you       I am so sorry.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

its a load of ****ing **** thats what it is


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> its a load of loving poop thats what it is


loving poop is not what i put at all!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

at a time like this they should let you swear all you want


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Text us all the swear words u need to hun. Were all here for u xxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I am so sorry hunny       just can't say anything else, this was not the way it should of gone for you


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Tricksy -        this is so sad, I'm so sorry to hear you news. Wish I could give you a real hug right now.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy i'm so so soory sweetie,


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Tricksy - I am so, so sorry to hear your news       I really thought it was going to be good news. My heart goes out to you. Life can be a total b*tch
 

Shorite - 666 bubbles! Ha, ha, will blow you some just so it changes! You have way more than me already though


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - darlin' you know how sorry i am - just want to cry       always here for you my love


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Tricksy and Tricksyschubbyhubby, my heart goes out to you both. Neither of your deserve this, both Gordon and I were really hoping for a positive outcome for you. I really wish there was something I could do to change things for you   You are both such lovely people and don't deserve all this pain you must be going through. I agree, what a load of loving poop. xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy and dh -             life is so bleeping poop. My heart goes out to you both.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

tricksy and dh soooo sorry for your news. Don't know what to say   . Please look atfer each other xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone   just feeling numb now and waiting for Julie to call from Isis. I just hope that I can stop my meds and just let nature take its course. She said earlier that I'd have to carry on with them but to be honest I have no idea and really can't see the point


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

MODS - I know that we are over our normal 20 pages but can you please keep this thread open until I know whats happening, I want to have a fresh start on a new thread if that makes sense   thank you xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julie has just called, my bloods have come back at 415 and apparentley they are worried it might be eptopic ("with your luck" were Julies words!!). Ken seems to think the something that he saw was a blood clot rather than a sac. I've got to have more bloods done on Monday to see if the levels are going up, down or the same. I can stop meds today as we both agreed there is no point in continuing with them as there was no chance at all of a viable pregnancy. I can go riding as well so hopefully if i feel up to it I'll go out over the weekend. As per usual I'm never straight forward


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh tricksy    Words can't express how upset I am for you both. You should not have to go through all this pain. Hope stopping the med bring the misscarridge on with out intervention and it is not eptopic.  

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Me too Liz - I don't think i can handle much more   

I forgot to answer your question about Cropi's new yard. The hacking is still great, we are only moving a mile down the road and on the same loop. I'm going to be next door to my good friend and instructor so superbly situated. Looking forward to moving in a couple of weeks xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Glad the riding will still be good and you don't have far to go for lessons.

liz xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Oh Tricksy darling, I hope stopping the meds will resolve things so you can move on from this terrible torture.  Could they not tell by the scan if there was something in one of the tubes?

Cropi will be glad to have you back riding again xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - Ken did look at my tubes but he couldn't see anything there, but it embryo is so small at this stage that they don't always show up apparently....I seem to be using that word a lot today


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Tricksy, I was just sneaking on quickly at work to find out your news and I am so sorry    .
My thoughts are with you lovely and I really hope that it is not an eptopic   - you don't need that on top of everything else.
I don't know what else to say but am here if you need me.
Rachel x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy -                         

Words can't express it hun


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Tricksy I am so very sorry for you and DH my heart goes out to you and DH it is so cruel and unfair. I know words cannot make things better or make the hurt go away I just wish there was something we could all do to make things right. One thing you have what seems a fantastically strong and loving marriage and hope you can find some comfort in one another and of course everyone on here.
LOL thinking of you Spangle xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Spangle I've pm'd you hun xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - hun i am so sorry you have to go through all this. I   things are resolved quickly for you as  know what its like to have them drag on.  Thinking of you both.    


I also heard today that my SIL has had another miscarriage   so not a good day.


Thank you for those asking after alfie. As Liz and Em suggested, he does have colic and i now have some infacol for him so i'm hoping that helps.  

Lots of love to everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy and Hubby, how are you both doing? I bet you are feeling numb, what a terrible day for you. Lets hope that things sort themselves out quickly for you.

Cleo, we used Colief with James which was fab, you mix it with milk rather than squirting in their mouth. They do grow out of it, but it is awful seeing them suffer. Cleo, sorry about your sister in law, how dreadful.

Cathie, thank you so much for your message earlier, the info was great and it was just what I needed, thank you.

Em, sorry I have forgotten to post the cheque today but will do so tomorrow.

Sorry, not many personals from me tonight. I think we are all feeling pain and sorrow for you Tricksy and your hubby. How could this happen to such a lovely couple? It makes me so sad for you both.

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - that great new that you now have something to blame alfies sleeplessness (is that a word) on, and that there is loads you can do for it.  So sorry to hear about your SIL   .  did you get your early night last night?

Tricksy - hope you and Si are doing ok considering what you've been through today


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - thank you so much hun for those very kind words   we all deserve to get what we dream of and I just hope and pray that we all get there one day   

Cleo - I'm so glad that you have a reason for Alfie's upsetness (sorry not a real word but you know what I mean) and I really hope that the Infantol helps you tonight   and everynight   Your poor sil, she had a m/c not long ago didn't she?? i remember yours dragging on too


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - we are not too bad thanks hun   just had some dinner which is the first thing i've eaten today and surprising;y it went down very well  

Si is desperatley trying to get cover for tomorrow but not having a lot of success so far. I'm really worried about him going to work tomorrow as he is absolutly knackered and I don't want him driving all day. He's still waiting for one other person to come back to him so its fingers crossed.  

Lisa, Debs, Julia and Sunnie, I might cancel lunch tomorrow if Si is off but if he has to go to work then I'd really like the company. I hope that doesn't sound too cheeky and like I'm dropping you as a 2nd best  

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> Lisa, Debs, Julia and Sunnie, I might cancel lunch tomorrow if Si is off but if he has to go to work then I'd really like the company. I hope that doesn't sound too cheeky and like I'm dropping you as a 2nd best


not at all hon, you know I'm perfectly happy to come over if you need us, but if Si is off of course the two of you want some time together. like i said, just let me know whenever xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks hun xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just seen this posted on ********, it may lighten the mood a little bit


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - that clip is very funny and bless you for being able to laugh at it today when you must be in bits. I may come along too tomorrow if thats ok hun? would love to give you a big hug - thinking of you both


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em that would of been great to see you too but Si has decided that he is not going into work tomorrow, sod the consequences, he is not fit to do the job tomorrow and I'd worry that he would have an accident. So I'm afraid lunch is postponed, maybe we can reschedule for a couple of weeks time?

Sorry guys

lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Don't apologise we understand its no problem sweetheart   Si and you need to be together and sod work,  if you need me at all hun just ring me i'm here for you anytime if theres anything i can do and if Si needs someone to talk to Steve is here if he needs a guy to chat with  
I hope that you can have a better nights sleep tonight.

lots of love n hugs
Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - really pleased Si has taken the day off


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - im so pleased that Si is going to be home with you - you so need this time together, and dont apologise about today silly - we totally understand my love. And to be honest im not sure i could have come anyway   i had a funny turn last night after posting, i had had a busy day, been to work then to my dads and did some housework and gardening and didnt get home til 8.30 and quickly bolted down some beans on toast, then went to watch the tv and got some pains in my chest (or thought i did) and started to panic and sat shaking for well over an hour! Tom had me laying down with my legs up and a duvet over me and my teeth were chattering and i honestly felt awful - i was really freaking out, then Tom said 'im gonna call an ambulance' and i started shaking even more, it was so surreal - i finally went to bed and read for a bit and calmed down - but today i feel drained and have been told im not driving anywhere today - can anyone explain that! so so weird -


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, that is not a problem at all, glad that you and Si can spend the day together and look after one another.

Emma, what a frightening thing to happen! I really don't know what happened, maybe you overdid things with the housework and gardening? Hope you are feeling back to normal today.

Lorra love to everyone xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Tricksy -     thinking about you and DH, glad you can spend the day together. I just feel so sorry for you having to go through this pain, it's so unfair. And I hope so much it's not an ectopic. Take care of each other and you know where I am (just literally around the corner!).

Em - what a frightening experience? Maybe like Julia said you overdid work, it was quite warm yesterday too. Are you feeling better today?

Cleo - glad that Alfie is settling, and so sorry to hear about your SIL's m/c, so sad.

Lisa - are you feeling better now?

We managed to get booked on the adoption preparation course starting 30 September (it's a month's course, one day a week, so will be mostly in October). 

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rivka - thats great news about getting on the course, you must finally feel that things are moving in the right direction.

Em -hope you are ok, sounds kinda scary.  Definitely no driving for you today.  I am free so if you want a visitor let me know


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Just to let you all know,  Tricksy has gone to work with S today incase your worried that shes not online,  I'll let her explain later but didn't want you worrying  

I've just got back from the docs,  as i have this rash all over my cheeks for the last few days    he said its probably hormone related and just to put up with it............nice!!!   I look permanently embarrased    Still of work today but will go back Monday providing everythings still ok and no more scares.

Emm - Oh hun thats sounds scarey,  i think it could be your blood sugar level dropped too low as it sounds like you didn't have much to eat?  I know i can shake if i don't eat put that with rushing around and that might be a reason - hope you feeling better today  

Debs - How are things with you hun?  How are you getting on with the clexane - did the counsultant say why it could cause spotting in pg?  

Rivka - Great news about the course  

lots of love
Lisa xxx

Cleo - Glad things are sorting themselves out with Alfies colic,  i remember my sister giving her's those drops before a feed,  really sorry to hear about your SIL - how far gone was she - or shouldn't i know?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - he said its cos it thins your blood you are more prone to bleed from small irritations etc.  something like that anyway, have to admit i didn't pay much attention to the why, just the fact that i should be aware of it.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - Thanks hun it makes sense, hope this is what is causing mine and nothing more sinister


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lisa My skin was awful in the first 2 trimesters.I have always had exma and for the first 20 something weeks had a sore neck and chin.All made worse by the hormones.It made me really parinoid.Unfortunatley there is not alot they can give you at the moment.Just rest in the comfort it will get beter in time.You can get several different things on your face that they call the mask of pregnancy.Hope it's not too uncomfortable

Tricsky still thinking of you and hubbie hope you are ok   

Rivka great news about your course hope it all goes well

Angel take it easy today hun.I have no idea what it could of been but if you get any pain today I would go and get checked out at your gp's xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone

Sooty - still no baby hey?! At least it has finally got a bit cooler for you  

Emm - I think Lisa's idea of it being a low blood sugar is a good suggestion, that coupled with stress and worry as well. I think chest pain is always scary and I know that it causes an anxiety attack for some people so maybe it was partly that as well. Sounds like you have a lovely caring DH. I hope you feel better today (next time let him call you an ambulance if he is concerned!)

Tricksy - hope you and Si are doing ok. I hope working together is helping you both with the important part being that you are together. How is Croppi doing? Thanks for the laugh with the evian video!

Rivka - good to hear you have the dates thorugh for your course - it seems a very long process to adopt. I hope the time flies by quickly for you until then. Any more meetings with SW before then?

Cleo - thank goodness you have found out what is causing poor Alfie his problems. My friends son had to have that stuff before she fed him and it seemed to work really well. Hope it works well for Alfie and you both get some good sleep this weekend. The photos of him on ** are adorable. Sorry to hear about you SIL, how very sad

Rachel - how are you doing?

Shortie - how did your scan go today? hope it's all good news

I better sign off before I get caught using this at work! I have put the montly meet up in my diary for 30th July as I am finally going to be brave enough to meet you all (I'm a bit shy  ). I don't finish work until 6:30pm so might be slightly late but will try my best to get away on time. Looking forward to meeting you all,

Caroline


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

cvru no still no baby,Got alot of peroid cramps so hoping but to be honest have no idea so could still be a while away.Last night had alot of tightenings when sat up in bed reading but once I layed down I managed to get to sleep easy so nothing there.OH wants it to hurry up as he wants his 3 weeks off work.
Getting fed up of sitting in the house.Went for a walk before my neice got up but can't do alot whilst she is here.Thiink she may be going home tomorrow teatime.There is only so much disney channel one person can put up with


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

So sorry Tricksy   It makes me wonder why life is sooooo unfair


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well my little porker is now 5 lb 14 oz!! health visitor came today. She weighed him and measured him too. He has got 3cm longer too!! Still had a bad night last night, but it was a bit improved as he would let me put him in his moses basket, didn't cry as much as grizzle til 2am. The dummy helped a bit, but he wouldn't sleep bless him. I have some massages to do wth him so will try that as well. 

My SIL text me today, she's been back to the hosp today. She is booked in for a erpc on tuesday. They think she may have a molar pregnancy, which is where the placenta grows but not a baby   never heard of it myself but will google soon to fnd out more. She was 12 weeks next week but i'm not sure when the baby actually stopped growing or if there was one   Anyway they wll test whet they remove and hopefully give her some answers. This is her 2nd miscarriage in 4 months   So sad for them.

Tricksy - thinking of you and s today hun  

Lisa - hope your cheeks get better soon. 

Kitty - thank you so much for the lovely gift, it came today. So cute! Love your pics on **, how fit do you look?

Angel -   hope you feel better hun.

Caroline  - will be good to meet u hun. We're not that scarey...honestly!

Rivka - glad you have a date hun!

DH and i are going to attempt to watch a film! I had 3 hours kip today while mum and dad had alfie so i'm not feeling too bad, dh on the other hand looks knackered!

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all, and balls......my friend has just phoned about the snowboarding holiday, he wants to go first week of feb.....was hoping that it would be a couple of weeks till he mentioned it again and at least we would know where we were, have fobbed him off for now saying we'll have to check the diaries at work but can only use that excuse for so long....Maybe I should just pull out now and focus on getting preggers 

Cleo - sounds like Alfie is doing fantastically, hope you and Rich manage to stay awake and enjoy the film.  have heard of a molar preg before but no idea what it is? hope your SIL is doing Ok considering  

Tricksy - hope you and Si had an Ok day  

been very quiet on here today, or i've just been on here too much


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Firstly I'd better say to the MODS, thanks for not shutting this thread yet   however, as it looks like i'm not going to have any results until Monday so I would understand if you did need to close it before then   

Hi everyone   well what a pants day   

Last night we went to bed with Si not going in to work today and we were going to have a quiet one at home together. The girl who normally covers his route couldn't do it but anothet courier company thought they could do it but hadn't rung back to confirm. We both had a terrible nights sleep, I kept being woken up with pains in one side, no different and no more painful than the ones I've had since I found out I was pregnant but I think that I'm so aware of it being a possible eptopic every blinking one woke me up   We woke up early at 5 and Si tried to get hold of this courier company who now told him they didn't have any spare drivers and couldn't help   He then spent the next 1 1/2 hours trying to get hold of one of the managers at work to make sure they could cover it, he finally got hold of him and basically Si was told they could not and would not cover it, it was Si's responsibility to do the route and if he didn't then he would have to accept the conciquences    by this time I was in total meltdown, Si had no choice at all but to go in, in these times we can't risk Si losing the franchise and I honestly wouldn't put it past them if he hadn't gone in. I quickly jumped in the shower, chucked (without thinking) my horse mucking out clothes on    and went with him, bawling my eyes out all the way and I didn't stop bawling for about 5 hours   I ended up looking like a puffa fish   We just couldn't be apart today, we just needed to be together and that was the only way. The bloke didn't come near Si in the warehouse and I'm not surprised, i think Si would of decked him, its done now and we are home so just put it behind us and be grateful we could be together as thats what matters  

Sooty - I'm so sorry that you've not had bubsy yet, fingers crossed it won't be too long now   

Mel - thanks hun and thank you for your messages on **   

Cvru - really looking forward to meeting you on 30th   

I hope you guys won't mind (well I know you won't) but I've invited someone else along to our next meet. Its Melo and she posts on the Essex/Herts board mainly. She's recently had a positive test, found out she was having twins, at her next scan she had lost one and at her scan yesterday she has now lost both     She lives locally and I thought that it would be nice to ask her along as we all know just how important we have all become to each other. I seriously and honestly don't think that I could get through these times without the amazing friends I have made on here  

Lisa - thanks hun for posting and I'm sorry about your rash   hope that you have a relaxing weekend   

Debs - I hope that you are taking it easy this week and enjoying your time off of work  

Rivka - fantastic news about the workshop, are you excited?? do you know what they go through on this one? 

Cath - Hope that you are ok hun  

Julia - I'll bring your carpet cleaner back over the weekend    hope that the boys are ok?? 

Em - How scary for you hun   thank goodness T was there to look after you properly. I hope that you feel back to normal very soon, it sounds like anxiety to me although I certainly am not a nurse  

Shelley - when are you back at work babe? hope that you are ok? we must get together soon  

Spangle - thank you so much for the info last night, I really appreciate it xxx hope to see you too at the end of the month, its been way too long.

I think that I've got everyone sorry if I've missed anyone

As soon as i know whats happening then I think that it'd be nice for us all to get together for a bbq on a Sunday?? what do you guys think? we can do us and other halves or just us girls. Let me know what you think, Si is up for guys too

ok dinner is here, back soon

lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

tricksy sorry you've had such a rough day. Sorry to hear about your friend.  

Cleo you're welcome. Thanks for your coments re my photos. Glad alfie is doing so well.

Shelley glad you had a good hol. Hope you got on ok at work today.

Angel how you feeloing today? Hope you're ok.

Piepig It's so hard making decisions about anything further than the next few weeks i think. When would you have to pay deposit? could you hang it out til you know more. Hope you enjoyed the maltesers 

Rachel thanks for your messages. hope you're ok

Rivka hope you're ok. Glad you had a nice time away and you have things moving again

Sot

Sooy


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

ooooh computer gone all funny 

Sooty are you over due now? I think they should give a 2 week window for due date cos you wake up on the due date (if you go that far!) and think ok baby arrive NOW!

Bhopes you ok. Not heard from you 

cvru be good to meet you on 30th, don't be shy 

Lisa hope your rash settles down. Are you going to next meet. I can pick you up.

shortie how are you?

Cath hows it going with the coffee shop. Hope you're ok


well i'm off to an old friends hotel in the cotswolds tom after work with 3 other friends. Should be fun as we're gonna suprise her. Meanwhile keeping up with the accupuncture and praying.

I read in the sun today that women are more likely to get pregnant by a man they don't fancy!

Worth trying? not!!!  


Have a good weekend all kittyxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy sorry you and Si have had such a hard day.  

I'm hoping I may have some news for you soon.Have had a bloody show this evening and am now having some contractions I think.Been told to take painkillers and get to bed by my midwife so feeling a little bit fightened of the unknown.Anyway will keep you posted.Take care everyone and speak to you soon xxxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

just remember sooty...........pain relief is there.........take it all. You'll be fine. look forward to hearing news from you


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Oooohhhh sooty, exciting times, keep us posted.....you have my number!!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sooty - good luck! Really hope this is it and can't wait to hear news of your bubs arriving safely. My money is on a girl as your bump is so neat.

Tricksy -   what a complete   that bloke is. At least you could go with him though. 

If anyone is free next weekend, could meet at the coffee shop? Sunday lunch is the worst time as they do a roast and we'd have to fight the old bids for a table. Saturday there's cooked brekkie in the morning, then a normal lunch, and cakes available all afternoon.......Hugs aren't on the official menu but can be added to the daily specials board.

Cleo - congrats on Alfie's weight gain. Hope you enjoyed the film.

Will come on properly tomorrow and have spent the last half hour trying to catch up with the days modding. Had a v long day. Still a bit dizzy from the van - a 15 hour round trip   My future bil just laughed at me when he saw me stood next to the beast, but had to eat his words when I did a three point turn   Hopefully the world will stop moving soon so I can drop off to sleep for a few hours.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home........................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=199823.new#new


----------

